# Being Mod.... The Dream Is Over



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

hmm i was in another thread and alot of people said i should be one. and i know alot about forums b/c i have my own.

and i already fixed my Grammer so thats no prob... (well somewhat)

so if any mods are out there. can i? or member... i dont know how this works


Link to show: [Kyuu]​_Black​_Blood​_Brothers​_-​_01[BD798197].avi


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

You're gettin' banned lol.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

wtf?.....?


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

lol. This was our greatest work.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Bootz0rs we're a real team you know.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

wtf, yea nice set up... thx for being assholes.....

goodbye i guess. (ididnt know that) - u guys shud be banned


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

lmao. This is great. *high fives Fat NIN*


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Hell Yeah "Stickyfied".


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Wtfpwned?


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

some people are heart less.......couldnt you tell they where BSing you...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow, you guys are proud of setting some1 up just to banned them?

wow you guys are real assholes. and im the 1 getting banned...

like i said before and before. theres too many assholes on this forum and this proves it


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 13, 2006)

Its the staffs decision to mod people. Now that you've asked its likely to never ever happen.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> some people are heart less.......couldnt you tell they where BSing you...


and i guess you were too and every1 else on that thread.... WTF. this is BS. so wrong, people are so wrong 2day in life


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

lmao @ sticky.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Dude it's a joke the Mod that stickyied this thread would of banned you by now.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Its the staffs decision to mod people. Now that you've asked its likely to never ever happen.


i was set up, i didnt know anything.... wow


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

wait then wtf is going on? im so confused...


----------



## Jink (Sep 13, 2006)

In order to be a mod here you have to be good friends with one of the admins. I think


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

so what is going on still??


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> and i guess you were too and every1 else on that thread.... WTF. this is BS. so wrong, people are so wrong 2day in life


Oi it's my fault i didnt tell you on time....If you get banned I would plead on ur behalf...sorry


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

You say you have a lot of experience modding forums, and yet the assholish nature of many forum-goers surprises you?

Were you modding a forum that was on a LAN? 

Regardless, welcome to the internets.


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

poor guy... damn... sorry


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Unless "Advisors" stickied this Thread Moderators did and they know we were playing a joke on you.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Stop double posting MG.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> Oi it's my fault i didnt tell you on time....If you get banned I would plead on ur behalf...sorry


i doubt u can save me now from the ppl that set me up



			
				Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Unless "Advisors" stickied this Thread Moderators did and they know we were playing a joke on you.


this is a joke? then y?


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Because Me and Bootz are "Evil".


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

or maybe they are going to make him a Smod just to freaking spite you guys......


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

so am i goingto get banned now? for ?


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Because Me and Bootz are "Evil".


nah you both are just stupid


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> so what is going on still??


nothing really, you won't get banned for this, it just hurts your chances of ever becoming a part of the staff. next time you don't know about an idea, ask me so that people can't prank you again


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

@ MG: Stop double posting. Edit you damn post. 

@ Icha: That would be kinda funny actually.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Dude wtf stop double posting...

You say you have good experience with this shit and you double post yourself... can't even tell what a joke is too...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> @ MG: Stop double posting. Edit you damn post.
> 
> @ Icha: That would be kinda funny actually.


NO fuck off. thx for being a asshole witj ur butt buddy! i hope the mods see this and look at u2


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

AFTER EVERYTHING THAT HAS HAPPEN ALL U ASHSOLES CAN SAY IS STOP DOUBLE POSTING? WTF PPL SHUD BE BASHING U GUYS WTF


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> nah you both are just stupid


and yet you had a part in this too you know.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

calm down...you aren't going to be banned unless you start flaming everyone...

asking to be a mod won't get you banned...it'll just make your chances on becoming one zero.

and yes...double posting is against the rules...the edit button is there for a reason...


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

whats with the double posting haters...it's not like he's spamming "get ur free viagra without prescription"..I ve seen worse...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

well i had a chance (idk the %) but i still had 1 and now i dont b/c 2 fucking retards decided to play a fucked up game


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

MG Stop double posting and caps locking. It makes you seem like a mega noob.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> and i know alot about forums b/c i have my own.



PROOF OF PURCHASE


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> and yet you had a part in this too you know.


yeah but i said sorry i though he knew because he stop posting there and you guys laugh at him


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> whats with the double posting haters...it's not like he's spamming "get ur free viagra without prescription"..I ve seen worse...


thank u. fuck them


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Because it's funny. And nice Zoro sprite. Is it from a MUGEN game?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

You would never have been modded anyways. So calm down and clam up, please.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> PROOF OF PURCHASE


wow if u look on the other thread u can c my PROOF and ALSO THIS 1 FUCKER


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah jkingler is right. Your mod chances were 0 to begin with.


----------



## Moritsune (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> well i had a chance (idk the %) but i still had 1 and now i dont b/c 2 fucking retards decided to play a fucked up game


nah, noone that's honest has a chance anymore. there are some great staffers, but lately all they've been adding are people that they feel are entertaining. so, unless you become one of these "assholes" then you didn't have a chance to begin with, and won't


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

> yeah but i said sorry i though he knew because he stop posting there and you guys laugh at him


What? 

No need to get mad. The mods are probably having a nice chuckle right about now.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> Yeah jkingler is right. Your mod chances were 0 to begin with.


act they were not now they r at -100. so stop ausming


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> Because it's funny. And nice Zoro sprite. Is it from a MUGEN game?



It's from Jump Super Stars for the DS.



			
				MG87 said:
			
		

> wow if u look on the other thread u can c my PROOF and ALSO THIS 1 FUCKER



Proof of what? Being worthy of a mod?


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

but making he's chances of being A mod zero is not nice....I think we owe him or her an apology....I know i'm sounding like a teacher....


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Moritsune is Grimmjaw a half holllow half human or something. Im only on episode 9.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It's from Jump Super Stars for the DS.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof of what? Being worthy of a mod?


EVER HEAR OF A SET UP ASSHOLE

ppl set me up. and all uc na do is back them up? fuck u too


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> Because it's funny. And nice Zoro sprite. Is it from a MUGEN game?


...thanks maybe i dont know


> What?


??


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> but making he's chances of being A mod zero is not nice....I think we owe him or her an apology....*I know i'm sounding like a teacher*....


Dear god. D:


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

This is starting to turn into a bashing thread.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> ...thanks maybe i dont know


well even so, thatsstilla fucked up game /set up to play on any1. to show the mods i ask to b 1. ? do u really think i shud get banned for this? wow


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Sep 13, 2006)

OP, I fully support you and your endeavor. Don't listen to these naysayers.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> This is starting to turn into a bashing thread.


i wonder y, i never bashed any1 on this forum but now i will. b/c its fucked up what ppl on this forum do


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> well even so, thatsstilla fucked up game /set up to play on any1. to show the mods i ask to b 1. ? do u really think i shud get banned for this? wow


You're not going to get banned. Get that through your head.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jaime Lannister said:
			
		

> OP, I fully support you and your endeavor. Don't listen to these naysayers.


THANK U SO MUCH 

im glad im not the only person hear that think i did no wrong here


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

MG don't talk about of OoNoi. She was being nice to you. (I think)


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> You're not going to get banned. Get that through your head.


even so thats not thet point anymore......


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> EVER HEAR OF A SET UP ASSHOLE
> 
> ppl set me up. and all uc na do is back them up? fuck u too



Lol. If you weren't so offensive maybe we wouldn't keep posting.

Oh, and maybe if you had a bit of "smarts"


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> MG don't talk about of OoNoi. She was being nice to you. (I think)


no she wasnt, she was backing u up


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

thank u and dont wurry about it


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> well even so, thatsstilla fucked up game /set up to play on any1. to show the mods i ask to b 1. ? do u really think i shud get banned for this? wow


no youre not going to get banned


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

I wonder how long this thread will go before being landfilled or moved to the blender >.>


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Lmao....nice trick.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> no youre not going to get banned


i no now but it was the fact that there r assholes here and just to do what? fuck with ppl. its gay and ppl shudnt do it


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i no now but it was the fact that there r assholes here and just to do what? fuck with ppl. its gay and ppl shudnt do it



It was a joke, and nothing more to it. Go on with your life >.>


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> I wonder how long this thread will go before being landfilled or moved to the blender >.>


now youre scared



> i no now but it was the fact that there r assholes here and just to do what? fuck with ppl. its gay and ppl shudnt do it


yep


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> now youre scared


Did I say that NO I didn't. Lol someone neg repped me.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It was a joke, and nothing more to it. Go on with your life >.>


a dumb joke. im sry but i cant. i been dealing with alot of assholes on this forum and i tryed to prove it many times but this time i wont stop to make my point.

yes they r good ppl here too


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Did I say that NO I didn't. Lol someone neg repped me.


good...........!


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Did I say that NO I didn't. Lol someone neg repped me.


it wasnt me


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It was a joke, and nothing more to it. Go on with your life >.>



 Seriously. She's right. Stop being a stupid noob and going on about fuck everyone and stuff. It's a simple little prank. There are a lot meaner people on this forum. I'm usually nice it's just you set yourself up for it. Now you'll be know around the forum as "The noob that thought he could be a mod"


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok dude... 

1. Stop double posting.
2. It's the internet, it's not your "life." 
3. Go to the fan clubs, pretend you like SasuxNaru, and spam the fuck out of the FC.


----------



## badaudio (Sep 13, 2006)

whats so great about being a mod?too much work if you ask me

just for asking this im gonna get modfucked


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

jokes can hurt...and making this a sticky now shows a lot of people his/her embrassment so i can understand why he/she is angry......well dont sweat it..it will pass...


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

> ur freinds r lucky i cant do anymore b/c i gave all the goods 1's to good ppl and more r comming to the other 1's


and why didnt you give me pos rep


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Seriously if you were a good sport about it, I'd probably would've gave you rep.


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> "The noob that thought he could be a mod"



There are plenty of those.........


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> and i already fixed my Grammer



This is classic.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

And very soon they are going to land fill this and put my postcount back to 753...*sigh*


----------



## Jink (Sep 13, 2006)

Moritsune said:
			
		

> nothing really, you won't get banned for this, it just hurts your chances of ever becoming a part of the staff. next time you don't know about an idea, ask me so that people can't prank you again



Moritsune the good guy


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i hope the mods see what u guys did. and NO SHIT its the net but i came here to learn adn make some freinds and i guess deal with assholes but not to make other ppl c that im a noob? hmm first we r not playing a game

wtf? its so gay. where r the mods? and if there was another mod that helped them, he/she shud talk


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> and why didnt you give me pos rep


cant right now, ill do it 2morrow ok


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Seriously if you were a good sport about it, I'd probably would've gave you rep.


you giving rep???? man...



> cant right now, ill do it 2morrow ok


thanks


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> jokes can hurt...and making this a sticky now shows a lot of people his/her embrassment so i can understand why he/she is angry......well dont sweat it..it will pass...


yea, its just that i dont wanan deal with the bs/drama. i dont need it and ur right its the net even more reaosn y i dont want it


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

i have a bad feeling that shrooms is on his way here *start orochimaru music* I just felt a chill


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

> you giving rep???? man...


GTFO you rep whore.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> i have a bad feeling that shrooms is on his way here *start orochimaru music* I just felt a chill


i talked to him alot about ppl like this. i hope he does something in a good way


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> GTFO you rep whore.


???? huh? man i didnt neg rep you i swear now im fucking


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> Seriously. She's right. Stop being a stupid noob.



Says the dick to the dildo. 

Get off your fucking horse and stop being a prick. Nothing lamer than seeing some fucking forum toddlers kicking babies around for the sake of a fad they don't understand.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Am I the only one that feels bad for this guy?I mean I kick small cute defensless animals on my way to skool yet even i the killer of babies has a heart....


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> AFTER EVERYTHING THAT HAS HAPPEN ALL U ASHSOLES CAN SAY IS STOP DOUBLE POSTING? WTF PPL SHUD BE BASHING U GUYS WTF



I dont believe you even have the slightest chance of ever becoming a moderator.  You dont even know the significance  of double posting on these forums.  It appears you dont know how to type either.  Accept the prank and move on with your life.  

P.S People will like you more if you learn how to type, so I suggest you put that on your to-do list if you plan to continue being a member of these forums.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Says the dick to the dildo.
> 
> Get off your fucking horse and stop being a prick. Nothing lamer than seeing some fucking forum toddlers kicking babies around for the sake of a fad they don't understand.


please can i use this as a sig ...you tell the truth....


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks you 2. i hope these guys get banned or at less something...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Farom said:
			
		

> I dont believe you even have the slightest chance of ever becoming a moderator.  You dont even know the significance  of double posting on these forums.  It appears you dont know how to type either.  Accept the prank and move on with your life.
> 
> P.S People will like you more if you learn how to type, so I suggest you put that on your to-do list if you plan to continue being a member of these forums.


im amd so i type fast and idc what comes out. and i have been mods/admins on LOTS of forums. so u dont no shit. fuck off

and my for double positng, i quote different ppl not post once and then post again


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> thanks you 2. i hope these guys get banned or at less something...


 yeah that Fat NIN guy neg rep me for nothing


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

yea they r assholes. i really hope the mods see the good sides of the good ppl here.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> yeah tha Fat NIN guy neg rep me for nothing


Liar I did not.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Liar I did not.


i cant wait till the come 

hows it feel


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Liar I did not.


ohh youre right i just saw the name is jkingler


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm a mod.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Pretty Good actually, I had a good laugh.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i came here to learn about naruto b/c i didnt no alot. but i get the assholes and learn that on naruto fourm there r plenty of assholes to ruin my fun of learning... thx


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

havoc has arrived *start darth vader theme*


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i came here to learn about naruto b/c i didnt no alot. but i get the assholes and learn that on naruto fourm there r plenty of assholes to ruin ur fun of learning... thx


Please there are other forums that are a lot more asshole infested.



> havoc has arrived *start darth vader theme*


Lol he's messing with you too.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

lol The mods already came MG. Who do you think sticked this. Seriously all the people bitching about this need to get a sense of humor.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

and they let it go on and helped u? and ALSO they sit there and let it get this bad?

wow.....

maybe i shud be mod eh


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

> lol The mods already came MG. Who do you think sticked this. Seriously all the people bitching about this need to get a sense of humor.


yep^^^youre right


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i came here to learn about naruto b/c i didnt no alot. but i get the assholes and learn that on naruto fourm there r plenty of assholes to ruin my fun of learning... thx




Learning is fun?  Wtf is this, Sesame Street?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> ohh youre right i just saw the name is jkingler


Didn't catch that the first time? That's some stellar reading comprehension you've got there. 

Also:

@icha-icha: 


> please can i use this as a sig ...you tell the truth....


He would love that. Go right ahead. And be sure to include his name--no plagiarism. ^^


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Learning is fun?  Wtf is this, Sesame Street?


i like to learn about stuff that i wanna leanr about? and thats fun for me? WTF! whats wrong in that


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> lol The mods already came MG. Who do you think sticked this. Seriously all the people bitching about this need to get a sense of humor.


I say you need a brain you say I need a sense of humour.wow. whose the mod that stickied this?probably some that is chuckling pretty damn hard now....


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i like to learn about stuff that i wanna leanr about? and thats fun for me? WTF! whats wrong in that




WTF indeed.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> I say you need a brain you say I need a sense of humour.wow. whose the mod that stickied this?probably some that is chuckling pretty damn hard now....


yea prob. and mods r hard workers right? some1 said before... yea really hard work ur doing now


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> WTF indeed.


nvm i like to learn and have fun at the same time, idc how that sounds, if u dont like it or c it. plz dont even post jsut to b in this thread


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Didn't catch that the first time? That's some stellar reading comprehension there.


 i saw the rep bar shorter and i assumed it was Fat NIN why did you neg rep me?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> yea prob. and mods r hard workers right? some1 said before... yea really hard work ur doing now


NN is a genius of hard work. 


> i saw the rep bar shorter and i assumed it was Fat NIN why did you neg rep me?


Maybe you should read the rep again, since I stated my qualms.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

7 fucking pages of this....wow


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> NN is a genius of hard work.
> 
> Maybe you should read the rep again, since I stated my qualms.


what is rep whore?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> yea prob. and mods r hard workers right? some1 said before... yea really hard work ur doing now



too bad the only two who are shown as online can not do anything about this thread....

currently online...two mods of naruto avenue, a former admin, and two advisors....

it must be one of those sleeper smods...


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

This Joke has to be one of the best.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 13, 2006)

MG chill man, I talked to you a bit yesterday and your a cool guy but you need to relax a bit. Sure these foolz shat on you but theres nothing you can do about it now. The only reason this is still going is cuz you are keeping it going. My advice would be to politly ask these two kids to go drown themselvs in a pool of vagina blood and then leave it at that. =)


----------



## Chunkyhunks (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> im amd so i type fast and idc what comes out. and i have been mods/admins on LOTS of forums. so u dont no shit. fuck off
> 
> and my for double positng, i quote different ppl not post once and then post again



 



> *Hypocrite *
> 2. a person who feigns some desirable or publicly approved attitude, esp. one
> whose private life, opinions, or statements belie his or her public statements.



......


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> too bad the only two who are shown as online can not do anything about this thread....
> 
> currently online...two mods of naruto avenue, a former admin, and two advisors....
> 
> it must be one of those sleeper smods...


well they shud lose there mod jobs.... if they do this kind of stuff. 1 of the rules on this forum is respect....


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> MG chill man, I talked to you a bit yesterday and your a cool guy but you need to relax a bit. Sure these foolz shat on you but theres nothing you can do about it now. The only reason this is still going is cuz you are keeping it going. My advice would be to politly ask these two kids to go drown themselvs in a pool of vagina blood and then leave it at that. =)


I'll pass thanks!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> lol The mods already came MG. Who do you think sticked this. Seriously all the people bitching about this need to get a sense of humor.


I bought one of those at the dollar store yesterday, actually.



> He would love that. Go right ahead. And be sure to include his name--no plagiarism. ^^


...

I hate you.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> MG chill man, I talked to you a bit yesterday and your a cool guy but you need to relax a bit. Sure these foolz shat on you but theres nothing you can do about it now. The only reason this is still going is cuz you are keeping it going. My advice would be to politly ask these two kids to go drown themselvs in a pool of vagina blood and then leave it at that. =)


ok 

hey u2

go drown yourselfs in a pool of vagina blood. please

thank you and have a nice day


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> My advice would be to politly ask these two kids to go drown themselvs in a pool of vagina blood and then leave it at that. =)


Reps++ can i put this in my sig please....


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> MG chill man, I talked to you a bit yesterday and your a cool guy but you need to relax a bit. Sure these foolz shat on you but theres nothing you can do about it now. The only reason this is still going is cuz you are keeping it going. My advice would be to politly ask these two kids to go *drown themselvs in a pool of vagina blood* and then leave it at that. =)



What. The. Fuck.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Sep 13, 2006)

I have to go, later


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 13, 2006)

what? did i shock you? soory.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Awesome, icha-icha! Keep putting everything I write in your signature. And what everyone else says, too! Big sigs are cool!



See? Told you he'd love it.


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> See? Told you he'd love it.


hey i asked you a question


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Gurbik said:
			
		

> what? did i shock you? soory.




Shock me?  Not likely.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> hey i asked you a question


hey i answered a question


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

I am honoured........Big sigs are cool


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> hey i answered a question


no...what is rep whore?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Samurai Man said:
			
		

> no...what is rep whore?




jkingler                    .


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

7 pages full of drama and the 8th 1 we r all talking lol


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

@icha-icha:


			
				Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Hell yeah, big sigs are the greatest! More text! And be sure to get some 1280x1024 pictures in your sig!


I think you should add him to your buddy list. ^^
@Samurai: Listen to Havoc. He's a mod.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Lets raid an FC.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> I say you need a brain you say I need a sense of humour.wow. whose the mod that stickied this?probably some that is chuckling pretty damn hard now....



 Yes of course I need a brain. Especially when a brain is required to move your body and command your bodily functions. So even though I'm sitting here right now, living and typing, I have no brain. Thanks for trying.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

dont worry they will soon trash this thread.....*cue orochimaru music* where the hell is shrooms....


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Lets raid an FC.


hahaha thats kinda fucked up


----------



## Samurai Man (Sep 13, 2006)

j kingler you neg rep me for nothing well i really dont care anyway... goodbye people


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Are you asian because your insults suck.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> Are you asian because your insults suck.




How do the two relate?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

shut up

get ur mod who did this with u to lock it or landfill plz

this is dumb


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> Are you asian because your insults suck.


This thread is just full of winners.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

wow i've been pwned[/sarcasm] lets not get in trouble wif the mods because of flaming....


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> wow i've been pwned[/sarcasm] lets not get in trouble wif the mods because of flaming....




It's ok I don't care.


----------



## Jink (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Learning is fun?  Wtf is this, Sesame Street?



Havoc doesn't beleive in education


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> Yes of course I need a brain. Especially when a brain is required to move your body and command your bodily functions. So even though I'm sitting here right now, living and typing, I have no brain. Thanks for trying.


And the stupid shall fuck the stupid, until the sun is darkened by ignorance. 

And asians, apparently.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> Havoc doesn't beleive in education


i like ur (AD) where did you get it?


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> It's ok I don't care.


i vote havoc for super-ultra-ultimate mod of the year award......


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> And the stupid shall fuck the stupid, until the sun is darkened by ignorance.
> 
> And asians, apparently.


Lol u dum asians arnt dark blak ppl r!!!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> Havoc doesn't beleive in education




I thought everyone knew this already?


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> And the stupid shall fuck the stupid, until the sun is darkened by ignorance.
> 
> And asians, apparently.


I'm putting that in my sig


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> And the stupid shall fuck the stupid, until the sun is darkened by ignorance.
> 
> And asians, apparently.



 Your always typing like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Damn satanist. 

@ Havoc: Stop being full of win (It's impossible)


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha said:
			
		

> I'm putting that in my sig





			
				Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Yes! Keep it up! You're doing great!


I think your admiration is mutual.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc is Impossible.....your obviously new here....


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> Lol u dum asians arnt dark blak ppl r!!!



Nuh-uh, raps gay agckt is way more god that imortil tekneek.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Judges word are full of win and wit....


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> Havoc is Impossible.....your obviously new here....



 Do you have a disorder?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH havok ur in Impossible.. i wanna b like u


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> Nuh-uh, raps gay agckt is way more god that imortil tekneek.


Ano...ubt gakuto-sama is asian, desu ne? Ne?! 

*brings ItO-sama some tea and washes his feet*
prepares for e-death XD
/Panda revisited


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH havok ur in Impossible.. i wanna b like u



lol                             .


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH havok ur in Impossible.. i wanna b like u




Don't worry, that's natural.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Don't worry, that's natural.


HAHA ass  but can you help me be impossible. PLZ! lol


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2006)

Fat NIN said:
			
		

> This Joke has to be one of the best.


No....no it seriously isn't


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

bootz0rs said:
			
		

> Do you have a disorder?


from the guy who has naruto's ass as a sig and avy...I would pretend not to have heard you say this and force a smile   see I'm trying real hard....


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> from the guy who has naruto's ass as a sig and avy...I would pretend not to have heard you say this and force a smile   see I'm trying real hard....


HAAHAH !!


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> No....no it seriously isn't




Where the hell are you quoting from?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> No....no it seriously isn't



..I want to be just like ChamCham when I grow up. 

Havoc is my hero. <3


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

lol ur a11 fagz strait ppl r alwayz kool but gayz r not!


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

cham is  here!!!the thread would soon be trashed....


----------



## Jink (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> well they shud lose there mod jobs.... if they do this kind of stuff. 1 of the rules on this forum is respect....



because I'm sure the mods get payed big cash money for what they do


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> ..I want to be just like ChamCham when I grow up.
> 
> Havoc is my hero. <3




But...but, I thought you wanted to be like me?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> Your always typing like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Damn satanist.



You're always typing like a dumbass. Damn christian. ...?



> Ano...gakuto-sama is asian, desu ne? Ne?!
> 
> *brings ItO-sama some tea and washes his feet*
> prepares for e-death XD
> /Panda revisited



Gackt is obviously black 

And only jesus can wash feet, it's in the bible. Fuck.


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

holy crap hero is here also........well there goes my post count.....


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> But...but, I thought you wanted to be like me?




pfft.
your my hero; there is a difference. xD
Ilu <3

edit: what about your post count Icha? xD


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> because I'm sure the mods get payed big cash money for what they do


umm hmmm SHUT UP ? loseing a mod job is a big thing SPEC if there r soo many ppl on a forum


and hmm IM SOOOO CONFUSEDDD


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

some one is gonna trash this thread....and I posted like 50 posts....oh sh1t..


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> MG87 is my new favorite poster. I hope that he comes and joins my FC, so that we can decry the woes of these depraved forums more regularly.


This thread is like one big Kodak moment.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> pfft.
> your my hero; there is a difference. xD
> Ilu <3
> 
> edit: what about your post count Icha? xD



Oh, ok just wanted to get that cleared up.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> This thread is like one big Kodak moment.



I totally agree.  haha.

Havoc, your the only one in my heart <3


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Where the hell are you quoting from?


12 pages ago apparently.  :S


			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> ..I want to be just like ChamCham when I grow up.
> 
> Havoc is my hero. <3


Yesss.  I got a point over Havoc 


			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> But...but, I thought you wanted to be like me?


You're almost like the Socraties of posting.


			
				icha-icha_paradise said:
			
		

> cham is  here!!!the thread would soon be trashed....


nope.  I used to watch racing, so eventual wrecks usually entertain me.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Yesss.  I got a point over Havoc



..your rep made me smile.
Its the cutest rep I ever got <3


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> 12 pages ago apparently.  :S
> 
> Yesss.  I got a point over Havoc
> 
> ...




I don't like you.


----------



## Tazmo? (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> You're always typing like a dumbass. Damn christian. ...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Wrong. And since your a gay satanist your posts are automatically "dumbass posts"




			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> nope.  I used to watch racing, so eventual wrecks usually entertain me.



 Cham likes wrecks too? Cham continues to win like usual.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Goddamn all these noobs. Just wait. I am going to ban them all, pretend they are catgirls, and have my way with them in the Konoha Court! :raperaperape


Cham isn't as nice as he seems. It's a trap!


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

Sweet geezus it's a trap....dont be swayed by chams cute sig and avey!!!!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> Sweet geezus it's a trap....dont be swayed by chams cute sig and avey!!!!


Yeah, kids. Don't forget. It's the nice strangers with candy who mean to cornhole you.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Goddamn all these noobs. Just wait. I am going to ban them all, pretend they are catgirls, and have my way with them in the Konoha Court! :raperaperape



thats kind of hot


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Yeah, kids. Don't forget. It's the nice strangers with candy who mean to cornhole you.




But I still get the candy right?


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

Tomfoolery at its worst.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I don't like you.


That's nice 


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> Cham isn't as nice as he seems. It's a trap!


What...when did I say that? 
Your evil trick won't work without any backup you know.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> Tomfoolery at its worst.




Thanks for making a new page so everyone misses my hilarious joke.


Edit:  You know I'm just kidding Cham.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Thanks for making a new page so everyone misses my hilarious joke.



aww, Havoc <3
what was it?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> aww, Havoc <3
> what was it?




It doesn't even matter now.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> My evil trick will work, you know. Face down, back up, that's the way those catgirls...


You sicko. Go get help.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> It doesn't even matter now.



awww. <33
Havoc


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You sicko. Go get help.




Lol                               .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Thanks for making a new page so everyone misses my hilarious joke.
> 
> 
> Edit:  You know I'm just kidding Cham.


*puts down tissues*
I...I knew that.  
I wasn't crying, I just had a cold :S


			
				jkingler said:
			
		

> You sicko. Go get help.


.  This thread is officially derailed.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Thanks for making a new page so everyone misses my hilarious joke.
> 
> 
> Edit:  You know I'm just kidding Cham.




Blame Jesus Christ.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

It's not funny. It's all true. Check it out:



			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> Damn, you've finally blown the cover I've taken months to knit


Go  here if you don't believe me. The cat's out of the bag, Cham.

It's a good thing you didn't get modded, MG. Those mods are all rapists, pedophiles, bestiality lovers, and satanist faggz0rz lol.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> Blame Jesus Christ.




Why, because he allowed you to be born?


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Why, because he allowed you to be born?




....Jesus Christ is my father?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Why, because he allowed you to be born?




l o l.
marry me?


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> hmm i was in another thread and alot of people said i should be one. and i know alot about forums b/c i have my own.
> 
> and i already fixed my Grammer so thats no prob... (well somewhat)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jink (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> But I still get the candy right?



The candy is all that matters.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> Wrong. And since your a gay satanist your posts are automatically "dumbass posts"


Should I try to be offended, or are you just failing to amuse? 

0/2.


			
				Chamcham Trigger said:
			
		

> _Goddamn all these noobs. Just wait. I am going to ban them all, pretend they are catgirls, and have my way with them in the Konoha Court_


Better gay than a catgirl with a homothugger hard up his ass, eh boots?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> ....Jesus Christ is my father?




Yes, yes he is.  That is why he volunteered to die.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Yes, yes he is.  That is why he volunteered to die.



you ignored me.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

LMFAOHAHAHAHWHOAHAHAH!!!111!ZOMG! Wow, you're hilarious. I'll have to take notes so that I can refine my wit and strive to be at your caliber. *whistles*



-_-


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> you ignored me.




I didn't see your post.   I'd think you'd already know the answer to that question.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I didn't see your post.   I'd think you'd already know the answer to that question.



XD how would I know the answer?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> XD how would I know the answer?




I thought we had a connection....I guess not.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> I thought we had a connection....I guess not.



OMGOSH. >< I'm crying now. 
thats so unfair.
Does that make it a no then? :'o(


----------



## Red (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> It's not funny. It's all true. Check it out:
> 
> 
> Go here if you don't believe me. The cat's out of the bag, Cham.
> ...


*cough*busted*cough*


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread is still up LOL

damm


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> OMGOSH. >< I'm crying now.
> thats so unfair.
> Does that make it a no then? :'o(




You know, they have institutes for your type.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> You know, they have institutes for your type.




You mean the Awesome Institute?  We're already members.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> You know, they have institutes for your type.



..whats that supposed to mean? 

edit: Ilu Havoc. <3


----------



## Roy (Sep 13, 2006)

wtf  this is awsome


----------



## vanh (Sep 13, 2006)

really I pity the fool   *shogun no jutsu*


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> You mean the Awesome Institute?  We're already members.


I no longer need to post in words to n00bs.  I know have pictures from /b/ that do it for me.

EDIT: Not saying you are a n00b, saying the OP is.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> I no longer need to post in words to n00bs.  I know have pictures from /b/ that do it for me.




Hahahaha, "I keep a sock in my pants."  That's hilarious.


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Sep 13, 2006)

This thread delivers.

...Unfortunately, what it delivers is a huge pile of shit -_-


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> I no longer need to post in words to n00bs.  I know have pictures from /b/ that do it for me.
> 
> EDIT: Not saying you are a n00b, saying the OP is.



lol 4chan.
Hoshi <3


Havoc, when are you coming to hang out? <3


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

here

Belive it!!


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> ..whats that supposed to mean?
> 
> edit: Ilu Havoc. <3



...Nothing.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

This thread is the best laughs I had since the days of Ando prime.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Hay gaiz cum checc this thred!!!

here


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> lol 4chan.
> Hoshi <3
> 
> 
> Havoc, when are you coming to hang out? <3




When I've prostituted myself out for enough money.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Hahahaha, "I keep a sock in my pants."  That's hilarious.



I know.  House is nothing but fucking win.



			
				I'm with Stupid said:
			
		

> This thread delivers.
> 
> ...Unfortunately, what it delivers is a huge pile of shit -_-



For you: 



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> lol 4chan.
> Hoshi <3



What?  You can't be on 4chan!  You don't have a y chromosome!   Girls don't exist on the internet.



*They don't believe I'm a girl there either.*


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> When I've prostituted myself out for enough money.




pffft.
I don't want you to get STDS or something.
I'd help you buy giving you money or something..
but I have none.
Unless ramen somehow becomes currency someday. 


Edit;
Hoshi, yeah I know
People are constantly calling me a guy. 
hence the user title. 
I think its because I'm in the gaming section to much. xD


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> pffft.
> I don't want you to get STDS or something.
> I'd help you buy giving you money or something..
> but I have none.
> ...




Every college student in America would be a millionaire.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

MG why stop at being mod. You should just have them promote you str8 to admin.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

MG is too pure for their ilk.


----------



## kataimiko (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> hmm i was in another thread and alot of people said i should be one. and i know alot about forums b/c i have my own.
> 
> and i already fixed my Grammer so thats no prob... (well somewhat)
> 
> ...




who the hell are you? O_o


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> Every college student in America would be a millionaire.


but, how cool would that be.  
but yeah; come visit. 
kthanks <3


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> MG why stop at being mod. You should just have them promote you str8 to admin.


whatever you say asshole. you have no life


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

@Kataimiko: He's this guy. A.k.a. our new god.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> who the hell are you? O_o


some guy that hates people and yourself?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> whatever you say asshole. you have no life




Ouch                    .


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> some guy that hates people and yourself?




that so angry.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes, MG. Channel your rage. THAT'S what it takes to be modded. Become a troll like Cham.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Yes, MG. Channel your rage. THAT'S what it takes to be modded. Become a troll like Cham.


haha ok


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

kataimiko said:
			
		

> who the hell are you? O_o



He's JUST a smidge below



on the awesome meter, that's who!


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Kataimiko: He's this guy. A.k.a. our new god.




There's a funnier one of that. It's with John Petrucci...but the Yngwie is *classic*


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> He's JUST a smidge below
> 
> 
> 
> on the awesome meter, that's who!


I LIKE THAT SHOW haha  w00t w00t


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> He's JUST a smidge below
> 
> 
> 
> on the awesome meter, that's who!



L O L O L O L.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

@Legato: He isn't bad ass or cold-hearted enough to be Petrucci. That's reserved for Cham.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> @Legato: He isn't bad ass or cold-hearted enough to be Petrucci. That's reserved for Cham.




What's a..Cham? 


*And by what, I mean who?*


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

ChamChamTrigger. <3


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> What's a..Cham?
> 
> 
> *And by what, I mean who?*




He's the guy the watches you when you sleep.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> ChamChamTrigger. <3




Do your students in High School know you chat away in a Naruto forum?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> Do your students in High School know you chat away in a Naruto forum?



Actually they do. :3
Why, is there something wrong with that?
Am I to old to be here?


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH FAIL!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Pek is here. :3
now the party begins. xD


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH FAIL!


Don't listen to him, MG. Keep the hope alive! If you believe, you can achieve! Reach for the (lower) stars and you might be a mod someday. ^^


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Don't listen to him, MG. Keep the hope alive! If you believe, you can achieve! Reach for the (lower) stars and you might be a mod someday. ^^




He's right.  This is the internet, where all your hopes and dreams can(but will not) come true.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Actually they do. :3
> Why, is there something wrong with that?
> Am I to old to be here?




Well, if you're actually 20. No.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

BLAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HOLY SHIT? im mod?


----------



## Sieg (Sep 13, 2006)

@MG

You're a smod already... aren't you happy?




>.>


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> ill just stick with my forum, they show more respect. ill post here and there


How many of the members are not you?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> Well, if you're actually 20. No.



Are you calling me a liar?


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

And to MrBlueSummers:






Ahh.... a picture really IS worth a thousand words...


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

stop changing my posts


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HOLY SHIT? im mod?




LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

You're all fucked


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Are you calling me a liar?




Probably...


----------



## I'm with Stupid (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright, NOW this thread delivers XD


----------



## Ram (Sep 13, 2006)

Firstly well done MG87.

I did predict a while back that you'd make mod.
here.
I've always had faith in you. Do a good job.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> @MG
> 
> You're a smod already... aren't you happy?
> 
> ...


no b/c its a fake mod... i cant do anything


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

You are a Smod because you _believed_!


> no b/c its a fake mod... i cant do anything


Yes, you can, actually. I thought you'd modded before. 

:rtfm


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> You're all fucked




He wouldn't dare to fuck with me.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

ram said:
			
		

> Firstly well done MG87.
> 
> I did predict a while back that you'd make mod.
> here.
> I've always had faith in you. Do a good job.


yeah thanks..?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash is on. o_0


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> You are a Smod because you _believed_!
> 
> Yes, you can, actually. I thought you'd modded before.
> 
> :rtfm


ive admin, co admin, smod, g mod, mod before but i cant do anything, well i havent really checked it


----------



## Ram (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> yeah thanks..?


No problem mate.

 =


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> ive admin, co admin, smod, g mod, mod before but i cant do anything, well i havent really checked it


Check it! Try to ban Vash. XD

Ban all the mods and smods and become the godmin. There can be only one!


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

hey ram, y r u being a dick???? i saw what u posted with the other assholes on the FC....


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Check it! Try to ban Vash. XD



this was your plan all along, wasn't it?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> ive admin, co admin, smod, g mod, mod before but i cant do anything, well i havent really checked it


You're hopeless.  I give you everything you ever wanted, and you can't do a damn thing with it.  Great job.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Check it! Try to ban Vash. XD
> 
> Ban all the mods and smods and become the godmin. There can be only one!


Sorry, can't be done.  I've shielded myself against all attacks on my power.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> You're hopeless.  I give you everything you ever wanted, and you can't do a damn thing with it.  Great job.


ok then unlock the private section for me. u must of locked alot of shit for me. b/c i can do anything


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> You're hopeless. I give you everything you ever wanted, and you can't do a damn thing with it. Great job.


Hey! He modded a LAN forum! He has way more experience than you and the rest of the staff combined. 


> ok then unlock the private section for me. u must of locked alot of shit for me. b/c i can do anything


Unlock it with your mind.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> ive admin, co admin, smod, g mod, mod before but i cant do anything, well i havent really checked it


lol noob much plz?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Lmao, its not that hard to get to the mod and or admin cp xD

If you did indeed give him the powers vash lol.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> ok then unlock the private section for me. u must of locked alot of shit for me. b/c i can do anything


What private section?

You need to use the inline mod feature... which apparently you're completely clueless about.  I thought you had modded elsewhere before?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> ok then unlock the private section for me. u must of locked alot of shit for me. *b/c i can do anything*


If everyone was like MG87, there wouldn't be any depression in the world.


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> And to MrBlueSummers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HEE-larious, kiddo. Hold on, while I go whore Google for some pre-meditated witty pictures to use to compensate for my lack of intelligence!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> If everyone was like MG87, there wouldn't be any depression in the world.


MG87: my anti-drug.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Watch out!  This kid is one pissed off gazebo!


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh this is priceless. 

This definitely is a thread for the archives.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

y is every1 being a dick to me?

when the joke was played me? ppl said i shud be and they said i shud make a thread. and now i have the mods making fun of me

nice forum Vash


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash is really sweet, once you get to the nougat...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

Mg87 just ban the newbs who made fun of you.

YOU HAVEA TEH POWA!!!1!1!1


----------



## Ram (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> hey ram, y r u being a dick???? i saw what u posted with the other assholes on the FC....


Pls don't ban me. 

I wasent being a dick that waz teh others


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

It's only right to make fun of stupidity xD


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2006)

Priceless moment


I suggest you print it out in full-colour, then frame it and hang it in your living room or something. XD


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Vash is really sweet, once you get to the nougat...



Mmmmm.... nougat...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh Vash you slay me.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

how am i dumb? wtf....?

ok i said i wanted to b mod? but u uys dont even c the assholes in this. no just make fun of me and blame everything on me make me look dumb, set me up....y? 

wtf. u guys make no since...


----------



## MrBluesummers (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> Watch out!  This kid is one pissed off gazebo!



House will be cancelled and replaced with Will and Grace re-runs.


Just watch.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> Mmmmm.... nougat...



..Just thinking the same thing.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> wtf. u guys make no since...


Yeah, tell 'em, MG! 

Ban those noobs into submission!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

I thought you said you had good grammar? And had modded before etc? lmao

Honestly, everything you have said makes you "dumb". And just the sheer fact that you fell for their trick, THEN actually got made into mod and don't know how to use your powers.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> how am i dumb? wtf....?
> 
> ok i said i wanted to b mod? but u uys dont even c the assholes in this. no just make fun of me and blame everything on me make me look dumb, set me up....y?
> 
> wtf. u guys make no since...




You CAN'T be 19.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i am.....

i can spell right not when im mad b/c there is no reason for this.. any of this.

it started out to be a joke and now its all over the forum. y did this happen to me?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

You know what they have us watching out here in Qatar?  Freaking Coach!  Wings!  Veronica's closet.  These horrible shows are still on the air out here.  And there is nothing else to watch, it's torture.

On another note, this thread will need to be landfilled and part II will have to start by days end.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i am.....
> 
> i can spell right not when im mad b/c there is no reason for this.. any of this.
> 
> it started out to be a joke and now its all over the forum. y did this happen to me?




HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN TO ME?!?


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Why?

Stupidity and Ignorance. Both on your part.

Btw, continuing on like you have been just makes it more funny xD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MrBluesummers said:
			
		

> House will be cancelled and replaced with Will and Grace re-runs.
> 
> 
> Just watch.


Goodbye.
Anyone else care to invoke my wrath?

MG, this is what you can do with your power.  Why do you continue to flail like a Magikarp in the Sahara?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

even if i leave it alone and dont post, u guys r still gonna b dicks...


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i am.....
> 
> i can spell right not when im mad b/c there is no reason for this.. any of this.
> 
> it started out to be a joke and now its all over the forum. y did this happen to me?


Oh the horror...

So what happened?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

read the first page... you will understand I HOPE....


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey, Razgriez. How much would it cost to buy your signature? I mean everything, all ads and such.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87, trying to talk your way out of something like this isn't the right choice.  Just abandon this particular thread.  Nothing good can come out of lingering here.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> *Miyata is made of win and some other stuff​ *Ad Paid by Kisame​


Thx kisame for that ad. It seems I am made of win.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> Hey, Razgriez. How much would it cost to buy your signature? I mean everything, all ads and such.


I never really thought of someone doing that...

Well whatever is equal to repping me 7 times I guess. Ill think of something.



> read the first page... you will understand I HOPE....



But its far more entertai... ERR I mean important for you to explain it to me in your own words.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 13, 2006)

My rep power > all those together or something like that I guess >_>


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> it started out to be a joke and now its all over the forum. y did this happen to me?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> MG87, trying to talk your way out of something like this isn't the right choice.  Just abandon this particular thread.  Nothing good can come out of lingering here.


what did i do so wrong?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> what did i do so wrong?




I think it all started when you hit submit post.


----------



## mr_yenz (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Vash is really sweet, once you get to the nougat...


Yum! Can I eat some?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> what did i do so wrong?


You lost faith in yourself.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

@MG87: Woah you're now a super mod :amazed


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright, I'm thoroughly confused. What kind of sick and twisted joke is at play now?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> You lost faith in yourself.


_ MG87! Peter to Vash's Jesus._


----------



## Ram (Sep 13, 2006)

The internet hates you. I thought it was SH, but now it's you too.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm thoroughly confused. What kind of sick and twisted joke is at play now?



A very very good one. XD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Alright, I'm thoroughly confused. What kind of sick and twisted joke is at play now?


My kind of sick and twisted joke.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

pek the villain said:
			
		

> My rep power > all those together or something like that I guess >_>


Hmm...

For all 7 slots...

I thought of a few ways.

1. Full red bars and making it damn near impossible for anyone to even cause a dent to it and also giving it some twisted title then the normal one it gives.

2. Just an orginal rep title.

3. Repping me 7 times(I dont discriminate against people's repping power)

4. Uhhh... uhhh... I dont know.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Is he going to be a super mod permanent or temporarily? Or this is just for fun 

EDIT=WTF!! His user name turns to black right now? So he's an admin now!!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Karma is a heck of a thing.  I hope this joke doesn't jinx the Steelers as they take on Jacksonville monday night.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> My kind of sick and twisted joke.



Ah, been a while. Mind if I take a seat with the others and watch?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> For all 7 slots...
> 
> ...



4.  Rep Havoc


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> My kind of sick and twisted joke.


Did you actually give a mortal the *Ultimate Power*?!


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> Did you actually give a mortal the *Ultimate Power*?!


If only he knew how to actually use it...


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> If only he knew how to actually use it...




Curse his ignorance!


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Haha!  Mrwhatever got banned for doubting the House.  Hahahahahaha!  I love you Vash!


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> 4.  Rep Havoc


Hmm...

<thinks about it>

Nah.

The whole me not getting anything out of it kind of seems to be discouraging.

I know!

Give MG87 banning powers and have him ban a shit load of people! Haha... You know how many pissed off people there would be?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> If only he knew how to actually use it...


Like giving a baby a hand grenade. I hope he doesn't figure out how to pull the pin.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> Like giving a baby a hand grenade. I hope he doesn't figure out how to pull the pin.


Hey he cant even type. I dont think Im too worried.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> Hey he cant even type. I dont think Im too worried.



rolling your head over the keyboard counts too


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

..this has to be one of the craziest things I've ever seen happen so far. 
good job Vash. I applaud you. <3


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

Holy crap, tryign to catch up with this thread is nuts, every 2-3 pages i read, you guys posted a new one.

This is made of pure Sex and Win.  Vash is awsome, and our new Mod has to be the slowest person i have seen in a while.

Please keep up the entertainment.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> rolling your head over the keyboard counts too


I bet hes trying to figure it out as we speak.

Once we see names getting slashes through their names then we definately know he figured it out.

I bet Ill be one of his victims.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Sep 13, 2006)

Flawless victory.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> I bet hes trying to figure it out as we speak.
> 
> Once we see names getting slashes through their names then we definately know he figured it out.
> 
> I bet Ill be one of his victims.




You're under the Havoc syndicates protection.  Don't worry, you'll be fine.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> You're under the Havoc syndicates protection.  Don't worry, you'll be fine.



wait. Am I?


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

*ducking and covering*


----------



## Havoc (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> wait. am I?




Of course you are, you don't even need to ask.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Havoc said:
			
		

> You're under the Havoc syndicates protection.  Don't worry, you'll be fine.


Some protection that is.
Anyone else think they're invincible?


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> I bet hes trying to figure it out as we speak.
> 
> Once we see names getting slashes through their names then we definately know he figured it out.
> 
> I bet Ill be one of his victims.



Unless he learns to type with his hands and not his genitals, i dont see it happening.  Give him a few days.



			
				Vash said:
			
		

> Some protection that is.
> Anyone else think they're invincible?



Can i be under Vash protection?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

@Havoc: He just got banned???!  WTH is happening here?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

oh noes Vash. :amazed


----------



## Ram (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Some protection that is.
> Anyone else think they're invincible?


I'm pretty much invincible.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Can i be under Vash protection?


Sorry, I don't want anyone feeling empowered here.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Some protection that is.
> Anyone else think they're invincible?


Not on this forum...

He also never really mentioned the word "invicible".


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't want anyone feeling empowered here.



Then where did this new super MOD spawn from?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't want anyone feeling empowered here.



thats rough Vash.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

ram said:
			
		

> I'm pretty much invincible.


Three of you now.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Then where did this new super MOD spawn from?


the primortial soup.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Draffut said:
			
		

> Then where did this new super MOD spawn from?


He's too busy being confused to feel empowered.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't want anyone feeling empowered here.



I'm still holding out one small House image... I'll give it if I'm protected...

@thread


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> He's too busy being confused to feel empowered.



haha, that made me giggle. <3


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> He's too busy being confused to feel empowered.


you gave him omnipotence without the omniscence.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Now I know what's going on here ....oh well poor ram


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> He's too busy being confused to feel empowered.



Too Shay.

Who is our third person, i see Havoc and Ram...


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Three of you now.


I only see 2 gone... whos the 3rd?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> I only see 2 gone... whos the 3rd?




You're next.:amazed


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> I'm still holding out one small House image... I'll give it if I'm protected...
> 
> @thread


How cute.  I won't ban you yet.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> you gave him omnipotence without the omniscence.



that reminds me of my 8 year old kid with the infinity gauntlet w/o the mind gem battledome thread.

it was overwhelming in favor of the kid giving up the Gauntlet to his opponent for candy.


Mg87 I have a snickers with your name on it.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Uh-oh, he found the modcp.
Now he just has to figure out how to log in...


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Uh-oh, he found the modcp.
> Now he just has to figure out how to log in...



..I don't know if I should be scared or not.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i need a PW! mine wotn work. im close


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmm, i guess making wisecracks isn't a good choice right now.  Continuing to play my role as pussy looks to be the best course of action.  I do it so often at work that it should be a cinch.

(The boss came in while I was typing this and I minimized the window.  How pathetic.)


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> You're next.:amazed


It wouldnt surprize me.

I mean there was other times when I thought I was on the brink of getting banned by Vash.

The only thing I want to know is if hes capable of banning anyone including other supermods or completely taking over the forums cause even an idiot given enough time with such power will destory the entire world... or forums in this case.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i need a PW! mine wotn work. im close


Come on, it shouldn't be hard to guess.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> ..I don't know if I should be scared or not.


Be afraid be very afraid. :amazed


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i need a PW! mine wotn work. im close




Keep trying.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

mg87 the password is actually all the digits in pi.

pretty easy.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i need a PW! mine wotn work. im close



I can see the mousing running and the gears spinning through my computer.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

pi?

when i put my pw it doesn do anything i have trued alot of wps


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Come on, it shouldn't be hard to guess.


Lemme guess its his name.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> pi?
> 
> when i put my pw it doesn do anything i have trued alot of wps




The pw is actually: password.  Go now HURRY!


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

So this is how entertaining the beginning of Armegedan will be.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wrong username or password. You have used up your failed login quota! Please wait 15 minutes before trying again. Don't forget that the password is case sensitive. Forgotten your password? Click here!


fuck i will get it. fuck i will!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

..this is one of the scariest things that has ever happened. 
Vash, I'm afraid. :3


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> pi?
> 
> when i put my pw it doesn do anything i have trued alot of wps


Ever considered trying a default password?


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> So this is how entertaining the beginning of *Armegedan* will be.



oh noes coax has been infected


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Ever considered trying a default password?


what do u mean? like....

i gotta wait 15mins so i am gonan type here


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Come on, it shouldn't be hard to guess.



It's "VashGoneWild"  Did i guess right?


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Ever considered trying a default password?


Only ones I can think oif there is "admin" and typing nothing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Only 30 minutes till lunch time.  This prank has definitely benefitted me.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> oh noes coax has been infected


damn you dyslexia. I blame all spelling errors on my dyslexia, eventhough it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Only ones I can think oif there is "admin" and typing nothing.



I have 2 guesses, and i will put money on atleast one is right...

But i dont want to post them, incase i am right, and we are all fucked...


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> pi?
> 
> when i put my pw it doesn do anything i have trued alot of wps



Sir, you are a champion.

And this is the breakfast of Champions.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

ill fucking get it u will c

BELIEVE IT!

just gotta wait 15mins until i can try again


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

Never give up! Never surrender!


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> ill fucking get it u will c
> 
> BELIEVE IT!


You done sealed the deal son. You're t3h leetest of teh l337


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know what's funnier, the fact that he wants to be a mod, or the fact that he IS a mod...


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

We are seeing history in the making. :amazed


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

vash if i get it, what u gonna do? tell me honestly plz


----------



## Draffut (Sep 13, 2006)

I need to leave for 2 hours... but i fear what will happen during the absence....

What have you done Vash.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

We have a new mod


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> ill fucking get it u will c
> 
> BELIEVE IT!
> 
> just gotta wait 15mins until i can try again


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Never give up! Never surrender!


By Grabthar's hammer...


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

I seriously think hes enjoying this.

Your one cruel and twisted fucker Vash. id do the same if I were you though. hehehehe


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Knight of Fate said:
			
		

> We have a new mod



run. while you still can. xD


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats on being MODed.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> vash if i get it, what u gonna do? tell me honestly plz


Watch the carnage unfold.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

.......o ok?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> Congrats on being MODed.



I knew you'd get in on this.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

He's not a mod anymore.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> run. while you still can. xD


Finally, we have a mod that makes sense


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

vash w/b on email


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

seems being modded is the same as being modfucked.

Another paradox.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> .......o ok?


Quit dwelling on such little things and continue to find the key of power and destory all is known to the unaware forum dweller!


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 13, 2006)

oh, he's not? *doesnt really understand whats happening* XD


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

He's the best mod evar.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> oh, he's not? *doesnt really understand whats happening* XD


Hes a victim of one of vash's schemes.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i gotta wait 15mins


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

He went from being nothing to a mod, then to an admin.  Now he's back to nothing again. lol


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

I feel like I am standing in the middle of the NarutoForum's version of the Eclipse from Berserk. MG is Griffin and Vash is The Idea of Evil. 

This will only end in a mountain of corpses.


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

@MG87: again 15 minutes lol


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Hes a victim of one of vash's schemes.



Gotta love Vash and his schemes. <3


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

PS: Yo MG, get a new sig. Yours isn't cutting the line.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

no i am still waiting for th other 15mins


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> PS: Yo MG, get a new sig. Yours isn't cutting the line.


nah, ill leave it here to piss u off


----------



## zomg (Sep 13, 2006)

well this still fails


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

vash w/b on email...


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> I feel like I am standing in the middle of the NarutoForum's version of the Eclipse from Berserk. MG is Griffin and Vash is The Idea of Evil.
> 
> This will only end in a mountain of corpses.


You give MG too much credit. Griffin is a very well put together individual who then picks to be the demon and becomes super powerful and knows how to use his awesome power.

MG is well... not like Griffin.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> PS: Yo MG, get a new sig. Yours isn't cutting the line.



What sig? XD


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> You give MG too much credit. Griffin is a very well put together individual who then picks to be the demon and becomes super powerful and knows how to use his awesome power.
> 
> MG is well... not like Griffin.




lol                             .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2006)

You know in the Medieval age I'd throw my sword at Vash's feet and swear fealty.

Not sure what to do in this modern internet context  

Um.... all my base are belong to you? And all my caek. Well, most of my caek. Some of my caek.

You can have a slice. A small one.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

It's not pissing me off, it's making you look like a noob >.> Just trying to help your rep out.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> You give MG too much credit. Griffin is a very well put together individual who then picks to be the demon and becomes super powerful and knows how to use his awesome power.
> 
> *MG is well... not like Griffin*.


and that is what makes things even more frightening.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It's not pissing me off, it's making you look like a noob >.> Just trying to help your rep out.


help me with a sig? hmm help me with mod.... ppl give me clues help me out. cmon if u cna make fun of me for pages on u can at les help a lil


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It's not pissing me off, it's making you look like a noob >.> Just trying to help your rep out.


I think whatever is in his sig isnt going to save or damage his rep as much as this whole incident has.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It's not pissing me off, it's making you look like a noob >.> Just trying to help your rep out.



you should make him one.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> you should make him one.


yea make me 1


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> help me with a sig? hmm help me with mod.... ppl give me clues help me out. cmon if u cna make fun of me for pages on u can at les help a lil



It's not that hard. Go to the designing boards. Ask Suzuhiko for a sig.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

but i want u to do it

vash EMAIL


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread is made of godly win


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> but i want u to do it
> 
> vash EMAIL


Patience, my dear friend.  All things shall happen in due time.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> It's not that hard. Go to the designing boards. Ask Suzuhiko for a sig.




Do it or he'll ban you.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> I think whatever is in his sig isnt going to save or damage his rep as much as this whole incident has.



Well IMO, it's like having a bad lawn. Everyone sees that it's bad and you yourself know that it's bad also. I can elaborate, but it's late.



			
				the hero complex said:
			
		

> you should make him one.



Ummm... it's really late, as I have school tommorow also XP


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> but i want u to do it



you do what mods tell you boy.

Now pick mg some cotton :whip


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Do it or he'll ban you.



liar!!   <3


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> Well IMO, it's like having a bad lawn. Everyone sees that it's bad and you yourself know that it's bad also. I can elaborate, but it's late.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... it's really late, as I have school tommorow also XP


Are sigs that important?

I rent mine out for rep. lol


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

vash email!!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

I would just like to add that MG87 does not resemble Griffith in any way. Anyone willing to be led out to battle and ultimately a war by this man could not be classified as sane.

And now he's talking like a pokemon.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Are sigs that important?
> 
> I rent mine out for rep. lol


Don't want to be saying that around the mods.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

This thread


This thread is greater than all of the forum combined.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> Don't want to be saying that around the mods.


Uh a lot of mods are my customers.

That and senior members.

and Vash adds to whatever he feels like.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I would just like to add that MG87 does not resemble Griffith in any way. Anyone willing to be led out to battle and ultimately a war by this man could not be classified as sane.


Like I said before. *That is the real frightening part of this prospect. *


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> you do what mods tell you boy.
> 
> Now pick mg some cotton :whip



no u
. . . . .


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Coaxmetal said:
			
		

> Don't want to be saying that around the mods.



You mean the ones that have an ad? 

But what you really have to worry about is MG, he might just ban you...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> This thread
> 
> 
> This thread is greater than all of the forum combined.




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> no u
> . . . . .


lol? maybe... no?


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> This thread
> 
> 
> This thread is greater than all of the forum combined.



That post by MG just made my day. Yes... all remaining 23 hours.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> You mean the ones that have an ad?
> 
> But what you really have to worry about is MG, he might just ban you...


My mistake, Didn't see that ad.

I need to take a break from the forum anyway.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

This is equivalent to giving a Crack addict with down syndrome control over the
Death Star. 

Edit: Can he permaban anybody? cause that would suck greatly.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

fuck him, he is an asshole


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

VASH EMAIL


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> fuck him, he is an asshole



No need for hate.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Photobucket is down, so I can't post anymore pictures.

And I was so loving this excuse to trot out the ol' images.

Ah well.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

no need for being an asshole


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> no need for being an asshole


Yes there is!


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> no need for being an asshole



Never was. The only thing I did to you was suggest you for the better.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> no u
> . . . . .




No YOU                 !


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i cant wait till i get this....


VASH EMAIL


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Sc baSteve said:
			
		

> No YO                  !



 nneccessary g ys.  J st q it it.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

*LAWL*                         .


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

I bet you your adrenaline is going crazy right now, over a forum.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i cant wait till i get this....
> 
> 
> VASH EMAIL


Yes you can because I bet you still havent figured out the password and will have to wait even longer the next time after you fail to type in the password.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> No YOU                 !




Its not nice to provoke people.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

It was made that fast!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Who's MG87 threatening to ban anyway?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

if he is just fucking with me and did everything just for joke. thats pretty gay.

if thisis for real, ill try all night and day. even in school

but if he is just doing this for a joke,. im not gonna play the game anymore


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Who's MG87 threatening to ban anyway?




Everyone, lol.


Edit: MG I just noticed you took your age out.  Didn't want people to know you were 19?


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> i cant wait till i get this....
> 
> 
> VASH EMAIL


Patience, dear friend.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Who's MG87 threatening to ban anyway?


We are not sure.


----------



## gabha (Sep 13, 2006)

Me              .


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Who's MG87 threatening to ban anyway?


Probably everyone now.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Who's MG87 threatening to ban anyway?


idc anymore


----------



## Shogun (Sep 13, 2006)

So...what the fuck is going on exactly?


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Who's MG87 threatening to ban anyway?



The World.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> if he is just fucking with me and did everything just for joke. thats pretty gay.
> 
> if thisis for real, ill try all night and day. even in school
> 
> but if he is just doing this for a joke,. im not gonna play the game anymore


Its no joke keep on trying.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> So...what the fuck is going on exactly?



Vash is being Vash. xD

nice to see you Shogun. <3


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> So...what the fuck is going on exactly?


Vash gave MG mod power and now he is trying to find the password to get into the ModCP section.

In a nutshell.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Everyone, lol.
> 
> 
> Edit: MG I just noticed you took your age out.  Didn't want people to know you were 19?



So MG87's Bancannon is set to fully automatic? May the Mods help us all


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

VASH EMAIL!!!


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Edit: MG I just noticed you took your age out.  Didn't want people to know you were 19?



He is definately not 19.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 13, 2006)

fair enough, in that case i will make a quick exit.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, the ytmnd had to be made, it was just too perfect not to.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> He is definately not 19.




I know, but he kept saying he was.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> He is definately not 19.


act iam. if ppl seen my pic before i took it off, it shows that i am asshole


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> act iam. if ppl seen my pic before i took it off, it shows that i am asshole



Then post your pic right now.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> act iam. if ppl seen my pic before i took it off, it shows that i am asshole



That's one graphic pic then.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> act iam. if ppl seen my pic before i took it off, it shows that i am asshole




It shows that you're an asshole?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> act iam. if ppl seen my pic before i took it off, it shows that i am asshole



You're the perfect example of

"Power corrupts, and total power corrupts totally."


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> You're the perfect example of
> 
> "Power corrupts, and total power corrupts totally."


He is therefore a perfect tool for Vash.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> It shows that you're an asshole?



I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought he said that too lmao.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

if i show my pic, every1 else has too


VASH EMAIL


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

this guy


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> That's one graphic pic then.



I think any pic could convey that, really...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> if i show my pic, every1 else has too
> 
> 
> VASH EMAIL




Why would we posts our pics?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> if i show my pic, every1 else has too
> 
> 
> VASH EMAIL



What will Vash's e-mail do for you?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

dont wurry about it


vash email


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> if i show my pic, every1 else has too



I'll start.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I'll start.




I thought you were a guy?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

I think the Pokemon analogy would work better if 'MG87' became 'VASH EMAIL'.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Photobucket is down... no piccy from me right now.

EDIT: @shroomsday - Yes.... his name should be VASH EMAIL  

XD 

That would be awesome if it really happened.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

vash email


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's me and my baby cousin:


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> vash email




Can you say anything else?


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> vash email



QFT. . . .


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

dude mg you haven't cracked that password yet?

I would have thought someone of your intellect would have had it after the first try.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Here's me and my baby cousin:




What the hell.  My world is turning upside down.  I thought you were a guy too.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Here's me and my baby cousin:


Wait your a chick?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> dude mg you haven't cracked that password yet?
> 
> I would have thought someone of your intellect would have had it after the first try.


its harder then u think. i have come rele close to it so shh


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *MG87*
> _vash email_



dats a gud theorii


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I'll start.


Oh my god! Another chick?

Both of you arent bad looking either! >.<


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Here's me and my baby cousin:


So, which one is you?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> So, which one is you?




The blonde.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2006)

Haha, from the look of terror on the baby's face I assumed Shrooms was taking the picture


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> Haha, from the look of terror on the baby's face I assumed Shrooms was taking the picture



lmao Nice...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

Heres me. Im a bad bitch


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

Since this place is Mod-infested, I'll ask one of you guys or girls to change my name to Gate.

 I can't find another place to ask.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

ill post my pic soon

vash emaillllllll


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Since this place is Mod-infested, I'll ask one of you guys or girls to change my name to Gate.
> 
> I can't find another place to ask.



There's a thread specifically for that.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> Heres me. Im a bad bitch


Oh man your a chick too?

Man this place has more girls then guys here...


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

WTF I thought all you guys were well...guys.


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

Here's me and my sister.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> WTF I thought all you guys were well...guys.


Well the rule of the internet is "your a guy until proven otherwise" and well they have proven they are not guys and will be seen as chicks from now on... by me and a few others anyways.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash that's not you.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> Here's me and my sister.


Lying sack of shit!

Most of us have seen your pic already.

Those 2 girls remind me of chipmonks for some reason.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

ahh vash is a girl.... dam


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

The ole saying that there are no girls on the net are false. I have to say it's kinda hard to stay angry at you Miyata now that I seen you. 

Hell it's hard to argue with a cute chick.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread is a legend that demonstrates that you can be a smod withoout the need of having a wet tongue.

And it only costed the e-life of ram and Havoc.

Congrats MG87.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> The ole saying that there are no girls on the net are false. I have to say it's kinda hard to stay angry at you Miyata now that I seen you.
> 
> Hell it's hard to argue with a cute chick.


Thats not the rule.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Lying sack of shit!
> 
> Most of us have seen your pic already.
> 
> Those 2 girls remind me of chipmonks for some reason.



You thought that guy dancing was Vash? That's Vash's other half.


----------



## BlaZeR (Sep 13, 2006)

You actually got super mod?
Ahhh congrats ,i love e-drama .


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 13, 2006)

> You thought that guy dancing was Vash? That's Vash's other half.



You mean knives exists in this dimension as well


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You thought that guy dancing was Vash? That's Vash's other half.


I dont remember the dancing pic.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Lying sack of shit!
> 
> Most of us have seen your pic already.
> 
> Those 2 girls remind me of chipmonks for some reason.



I've never seen Vash.
Now I'm a little sad.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> this thread is a legend that demonstrates that you can be a smod withoout the need of having a wet tongue.
> 
> And it only costed the e-life of ram and Havoc.
> 
> Congrats MG87.




Oh Havoc is still alive.  Muahahahaha


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh this was a definate NF history maker, he's never going to live this one down lmao.


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 13, 2006)

Im bored. >.<;; everywhere is quiet except here.


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Since this place is Mod-infested, I'll ask one of you guys or girls to change my name to Gate.
> 
> I can't find another place to ask.



You mean like the Name Change thread?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Oh this was a definate NF history maker, he's never going to live this one down lmao.




Well honestly what else would he have been known for?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Byaku <3333


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 was trying to enter the GB FC flaming people. 

You have guts pal, I know why you're a smod


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Well honestly what else would he have been known for?



Being a noob? Hand having bad grammar? lol


----------



## Bya Bya (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Byaku <3333


Hey  .......


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

Hoshi said:
			
		

> You mean like the Name Change thread?



Where is this thread?  I know I sound retarded for asking a simple question like that


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Where is this thread?  I know I sound retarded for asking a simple question like that




Natsuki Takaya FC


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going to get some sleep.  Best of luck to you, MG.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> I'm going to get some sleep.  Best of luck to you, MG.




Lol, so wrong.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Lol, so wrong.



I don't see how it's wrong.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 13, 2006)

So close, but yet so far.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> Where is this thread?  I know I sound retarded for asking a simple question like that



Natsuki Takaya FC



			
				Razgriez said:
			
		

> I dont remember the dancing pic.



It was a video, but had pics. She likes to mess people around about it because guys used to hit on her online a lot. That's why Blue or Occa don't post many pics.

I thought about doing a comic about this whole saga but got bored with the complete stupidity of all it. So here it is incomplete:


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> I'm going to get some sleep.  Best of luck to you, MG.



sweet dreams.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

vash email (last 1 maybe)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

This threds advances at the speed of light.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Those pictures were really enlightening.  I had no idea there were so many women on this forum.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> I'm going to get some sleep.  Best of luck to you, MG.


wait look email first and then u can plz


----------



## jkingler (Sep 13, 2006)

> I'm going to get some sleep. Best of luck to you, MG.


Me, too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> wait look email first and then u can plz



lol, you are giving orders quite efficiently now you're a smod


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

well i am smod


----------



## Hoshi (Sep 13, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Me, too.



Me three.

@tobiume - I had no idea so many of the MODS were female... Especially Vash.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> I don't see how it's wrong.





It's obvious this kid is mildly retarded, and Vash is just toying with him.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

i gotta leave at 6:30am Est Time.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, i suppose we haven't seen a thread this wacky for a while.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> It's obvious this kid is mildly retarded, and Vash is just toying with him.


fuck you!!!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> well i am smod



After that and the Golden Byakugam posts I dunno if I love you or hate you.

It's quite hard to choose.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> fuck you!!!




LMFAO !!!!


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> After that and the Golden Byakugam posts I dunno if I love you or hate you.
> 
> It's quite hard to choose.


well i hate hasselhoff, so u shud hate me lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

> It's obvious this kid is mildly retarded, and Vash is just toying with him.


A language barrier is a possibility.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> well i hate hasselhoff, so u shud hate me lol



You're giving more reasons to the hate part.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> LMFAO !!!!



HAY Scuba,
your pretty hawt. xD


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> It's obvious this kid is mildly retarded, and Vash is just toying with him.



I still don't see it as "wrong." It's his fault for being like this. It's his fault that this ended up happening. He should be smart enough to know that Vash is "serious." So generally, it's his own fault. And for taking it seriously, I don't think this should be considered "wrong."


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

A mod with just a few days here??  

Hell no.  It's somehow pitful tough, this thread even got sticked.   I wonder how much this play will last


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> You're giving more reasons to the hate part.


at this point of the game/thread i rele dont give a shit anymore

once and if i get this dam PW, im changing everything


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> HAY Scuba,
> your pretty hawt. xD




Well thanks, I think you're pretty hot too.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor, I thought you went to bed. xD

aw, thank you Scuba. <3


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

how could one resist the 'hoff


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Noir, I am impressed.  That was a very calm and rational outlook.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

My cunt is bleeding STD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> at this point of the game/thread i rele dont give a shit anymore
> 
> once and if i get this dam PW, im changing everything



At least you are a name know to all already, but I think I hate you.

That thread has cost ram's e-life


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> At least you are a name know to all already, but I think I hate you.
> 
> That thread has cost ram's e-life




And it cost me my super great account.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> At least you are a name know to all already, but I think I hate you.
> 
> That thread has cost ram's e-life


then hate me  idc


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Vash said:
			
		

> I'm going to get some sleep.  Best of luck to you, MG.


I hope we all wake up to an destoried forum.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Raptor, I thought you went to bed. xD



I did, but I can't sleep. 

And now I came to find this sad joke.   Oh well.  I was expecting anything but not a kid becoming a mod just because he was bitching about it.   There are a lot of people out there who deserve it far more.

I'm taking it as the other mods or admins joke anyway.   I hope they aren't serious or this forum will fall even more.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> I did, but I can't sleep.
> 
> And now I came to find this sad joke.   Oh well.  I was expecting anything but not a kid becoming a mod just because he was bitching about it.   There are a lot of people out there who deserve it far more.
> 
> I'm taking it as the other mods or admins joke anyway.   I hope they aren't serious or this forum will fall even more.



Aw, I'm sorry you can't sleep.  
I can't sleep either, its like 5:18am. xD


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> Noir, I am impressed.  That was a very calm and rational outlook.



^__^

Unfortunately, even if I say it, he still would not understand. This is the meaning of ignorance.

And even as I go deeper into it, he still will not get it...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> then hate me  idc



ok, so officially I hate you. It's not that you should care or sumtin about that stuff in the internets but you were the first that was "rele gay" and people here are asshole, I'm just only one more to the list.

Congrats.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor, the image in your signature box is unfair.  I am having an extremely difficult time ignoring my urge to give you positive rep you for it.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> Aw, I'm sorry you can't sleep.
> I can't sleep either, its like 5:18am. xD


Well, I'm kinda used to it.   I'll try again tough.  I have to wake up in 2 hours  

MG:  If you really stay as a mod, best of lucks.  But don't expect respect from most people around here.



			
				tobiume said:
			
		

> Raptor, the image in your signature box is unfair. I am having an extremely difficult time ignoring my urge to rep you for it.



Yeah I had that a few times


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

OoNoiRoO said:
			
		

> ^__^
> 
> Unfortunately, even if I say it, he still would not understand. This is the meaning of ignorance.
> 
> And even as I go deeper into it, he still will not get it...


tell me what i dont get b/c i wanna get it, stop beating aroud the bush plz


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Well, I'm kinda used to it.   I'll try again tough.  I have to wake up in 2 hours
> 
> MG:  If you really stay as a mod, best of lucks.  But don't expect respect from most people around here.


so is it wurth it anymore?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

y did i even stay up? this is gay


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> ok, so officially I hate you. It's not that you should care or sumtin about that stuff in the internets but you were the first that was "rele gay" and people here are asshole, I'm just only one more to the list.
> 
> Congrats.


....O WELL !!


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> y did i even stay up? this is gay




Did you really need to make 3 posts in a row?


Make that 4


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

if it wasnt for thoes 2 assholes that set me up, NONE of this would be happeing.


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> tell me what i dont get b/c i wanna get it, stop beating aroud the bush plz



You must be joking, right? I just said it... What's not to understand? This is why I highly doubt you're 19. And if you insist, prove it and post pics WITH a time frame.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

my balls are itching AND my minge is still bleeding. Any tips/hints ?

thxn in advance xD


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Well, I'm kinda used to it.   I'll try again tough.  I have to wake up in 2 hours


aww. <333
I feel for you dear.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

This thread

The person called Nuff said.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

m1nj3/HN said:
			
		

> my balls are itching AND my minge is still bleeding. Any tips/hints ?
> 
> thxn in advance xD




Drink some bleach, it should clear right up.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87, more info in your rep page. ^__^


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

The odds look like they are getting slimmer by the minute, but I still think that maybe we are dealing with a language barrier here.

Maybe English is like a 5th language or something.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> so is it wurth it anymore?



Yes, your a sad excuse for a mod, starting with the fact that you flamed around here, bitched, and now triple posted, even going as far as calling gay the very same thread you started.   You don't know the people here, nor the way the forums work, and from what I can see you haven't read the rules either.

And you expect people to respect you or the mod position you earned via bitching that way?  as far as I can see the power position given to you is just a sad joke.  

As I said it's probably a joke from the admins.  I hope it is, the forum already has enough problems for a kid who doesn't know a shit to come and try to patch things up with little to no knowledge.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

wow.....NVM im done fighting with a bunch of assholes. i tho this forum was cool but i guess not.

idc if u care if im leaving, u guys got shit on me.

bye and deleting my account


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

very nicely said Raptor.


----------



## Gurbik (Sep 13, 2006)

Umm shit in like 2 hrs this thing went from 8 pages to 31? Shits outa hand 0.o. GL with your pw MG im rootin for ya..... IMO this thread is like a cancer, a cancer that tastes like candy and eventualy causes your bowls to rupture spilling shit all inside of you, also it would make ovaries explode.... just cuz.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't worry raptor, i think he can't use his powers. I will see in a few moments. I negged him and he if he want to neg me back he should use them cause I'm repsealed.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> if it wasnt for thoes 2 assholes that set me up, NONE of this would be happeing.



I'll tell you how it is. As for actual reputation, you are fucked from now on in these forums.

Leave and find greener pastures.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, people have been giving him a hard time for 4 hours.  Raptor rips into him with one post and he leaves.  Remind me to never get on your bad side.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> wow.....NVM im done fighting with a bunch of assholes. i tho this forum was cool but i guess not.
> 
> idc if u care if im leaving, u guys got shit on me.
> 
> bye and deleting my account




Have fun, atleast we got alot of laughs.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> bye and deleting my account



Now, if only you had done this in the first place. Now you're thinking straight, kid.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Im a night dweller. I work during the night so ha!

Its just my day off or night whatever...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> wow.....NVM im done fighting with a bunch of assholes. i tho this forum was cool but i guess not.
> 
> idc if u care if im leaving, u guys got shit on me.
> 
> bye and deleting my account



You're welcome


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> wow.....NVM im done fighting with a bunch of assholes. i tho this forum was cool but i guess not.
> 
> idc if u care if im leaving, u guys got shit on me.
> 
> bye and deleting my account



Respect is earned.  You didn't do anything to get it.  Good luck in the future kid. 



			
				the hero complex  said:
			
		

> very nicely said Raptor.



Thank you   I wanted to stop the nonsense somehow 



			
				Suiton Hasselhoff said:
			
		

> Don't worry raptor, i think he can't use his powers. I will see in a few moments. I negged him and he if he want to neg me back he should use them cause I'm repsealed.



Who said I'm worried?     Worst thing you can do is worry about expressing yourself.  

Ok gonna try to sleep a bit.  See ya people


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Now, if only you had done this in the first place. Now you're thinking straight, kid.



Hay Oni. xD
your awesome.


sweet dreams Raptor. :3


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

That was a horrible horrible uncomprimising gang rape


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

I get the feeling that I am the only person from my part of the world in this forum right now.  Everyone is talking about going to sleep and staying up and here I am at lunch.  Lunch was crab legs today, hard to be upset with that.

Alright, the show is over I suppose.  Back to the 18+ forums I go.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

This was the best thread ever created on NF.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh please don't leave, I want to see you suffer.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

rild said:
			
		

> That was a horrible horrible uncomprimising *smod* rape



You mispelled ^__^


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> This was the best thread ever created on NF.



agree'd 100% <3


----------



## Chemistry (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> wow.....NVM im done fighting with a bunch of assholes. i tho this forum was cool but i guess not.
> 
> idc if u care if im leaving, u guys got shit on me.
> 
> bye and deleting my account



I'll make this PLAIN AND SIMPLE.

You're a noob.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> Wow, people have been giving him a hard time for 4 hours. Raptor rips into him with one post and he leaves. Remind me to never get on your bad side.



No one's ever on my bad side.  I just talk with facts in hand. 

cya people


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

You're all assholes for not reading my complaint thread.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> wow.....NVM im done fighting with a bunch of assholes. i tho this forum was cool but i guess not.
> 
> idc if u care if im leaving, u guys got shit on me.
> 
> bye and deleting my account



being a mod, you are contractually obliged to serve for at least one month in that capacity before you may resign, its written in the terms and conditions when you sign up :/

I can't believe you didn't read them


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

I read..some of it Kazer. xD
I'm tired, so I can't really read right now.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> Yes, your a sad excuse for a mod, starting with the fact that you flamed around here, bitched, and now triple posted, even going as far as calling gay the very same thread you started.   You don't know the people here, nor the way the forums work, and from what I can see you haven't read the rules either.
> 
> And you expect people to respect you or the mod position you earned via bitching that way?  as far as I can see the power position given to you is just a sad joke.
> 
> As I said it's probably a joke from the admins.  I hope it is, the forum already has enough problems for a kid who doesn't know a shit to come and try to patch things up with little to no knowledge.


It as entirely a joke to fool with him. Its amazing he was so ignorant to this fact. Thats why Vash gave you the powers in the first place. If he gave it to the average guy anyone of us would of figured it out eventually and totally trashed the place.

It takes time to build some sort of rep here and dont expect to become a mod so quickly at such a busy forum when your the new guy. Actually you should never expect to become a mod here.

I do always like to get some kicks out of others misery.

Edit:
Id hardly consider MG a noob. I mean he has almost 500 posts and a full set of rep(probably just from this thread though...)
anyways, I think hes just more or a stupid retard and not much of a newbie. I mean cmon, not being able to figure out how to type after posting several hundred times is pretty bad.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Kazer said:
			
		

> You're all assholes for not reading my complaint thread.



Your word a day calendar has created a bloated, overly drawn out complaint. This thread was just moving fast enough that people missed most of that stuff.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> being a mod, you are contractually obliged to serve for at least one month in that capacity before you may resign, its written in the terms and conditions when you sign up :/
> 
> I can't believe you didn't read them



Just    ROFL


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> being a mod, you are contractually obliged to serve for at least one month in that capacity before you may resign, its written in the terms and conditions when you sign up :/
> 
> I can't believe you didn't read them



This was his first thread what did you expect?  a Dironess or a Blue? those are hard to find 



			
				Razgriez said:
			
		

> It as entirely a joke to fool with him. Its amazing he was so ignorant to this fact. Thats why Vash gave you the powers in the first place. If he gave it to the average guy anyone of us would of figured it out eventually and totally trashed the place.
> 
> It takes time to build some sort of rep here and dont expect to become a mod so quickly at such a busy forum when your the new guy. Actually you should never expect to become a mod here.
> 
> I do always like to get some kicks out of others misery.



Me power??  I don't have any power here 

I wouldn't mind tough. 

 you people keep me up


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> being a mod, you are contractually obliged to serve for at least one month in that capacity before you may resign, its written in the terms and conditions when you sign up :/
> 
> I can't believe you didn't read them


DELETE ME PLZ!!!


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

It's quantity over quality.


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

VASH EMAIL!!!!


----------



## gabha (Sep 13, 2006)

Kazer said:
			
		

> You're all assholes for not reading my complaint thread.


I did actually. It was very well put.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

> DELETE ME PLZ!!!



I'm not breaking a contract you made with the forums!

you'll have to serve out at least your month,


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> DELETE ME PLZ!!!


If you figure out the password youll be able to delete yourself along with everyone else.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> I'm not breaking a contract you made with the forums!
> 
> you'll have to serve out at least your month,


if im mod and i gotta serve a month y the fuck wont any1 give me a pw?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

That's one sharp looking avatar you got there MG87. You truely are the King.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmm.  All and all I think this has been a very productive thread.  It has definitely been good for board morale.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> DELETE ME PLZ!!!



I feel for you. Getting clowned by the Mods and all the posters must have you mad as a hornet by now huh? Don't punch your PC, it didn't do anything


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> if im mod and i gotta serve a month y the fuck wont any1 give me a pw?



The world is full of people that are useless in his jobs. NF seems to be no exception.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

I'd like to have a 1/4 lb Burger please.


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> That's one sharp looking avatar you got there MG87. You truely are the King.


can u delete me plz. so i can get on with my life and every1


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

MG has become a forum celebrity over night, not an easy feat lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

-Looks at mg87's avatar-

So...you weren't 19 after all, hmm?


----------



## MG87 (Sep 13, 2006)

well bye then. u do w/e u want with the thing


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> can u delete me plz. so i can get on with my life and every1



I'm afraid account deleting is not someone I'm able to do. It's strictly Admin only and they're all asleep in the same bed.

You could just make a break for it.


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

i wonder since hes such a celebrity now, if hes ganster enough to roll with utah an lotu?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

Your still here  

Good luck with life kiddo.



			
				sage said:
			
		

> i wonder since hes such a celebrity now, if hes ganster enough to roll with utah an lotu?



Na, UC and LotU took some time to get followers.  this kid has the whole world against him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Admit it, that burger king avatar is a personal photo.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> If you figure out the password youll be able to delete yourself along with everyone else.



hahaha. is the password Apocalypse?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I'm afraid account deleting is not someone I'm able to do. It's strictly Admin only and they're all asleep in the same bed.
> 
> You could just make a break for it.



thats a pretty risky tactic shrooms, tazmo might employ code to hunt him down


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

lol this reminds of the other Smod who wanted to get out of his service, before the contract broke

What an awkward, though bit scary situation was that.

Shroomsday really cut loose on that dude^^.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

You know one thing Ive noticed about Vash's quote in 2Shea's sig?

He makes a referal to a pokemon and not something real. I mean saying "Why continue to flail like a fish in the Sahara?" sounds just as fine but he decided to add a pokemon...


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> i wonder since hes such a celebrity now, if hes ganster enough to roll with utah an lotu?



Ehhh I dunno lol, he came up so fast and now he's gone, while he will allways be  remembered, I don't think he proved that he was a true gangsta thug xD


----------



## Ippy (Sep 13, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> I'm not breaking a contract you made with the forums!
> 
> you'll have to serve out at least your month,


That's cold.

Did you send him the fees acrued from his tenure as a mod?


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

I sincerely hope that the password is antidestablishment.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

I won't have blood on my hands again!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

I lol at MG87 user title


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Ehhh I dunno lol, he came up so fast and now he's gone, while he will allways be  remembered, I don't think he proved that he was a true gangsta thug xD



l o l o l o l. awesome.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

> I won't have blood on my hands again!



use of the feet, I like it


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

sage said:
			
		

> i wonder since hes such a celebrity now, if hes ganster enough to roll with utah an lotu?


Why do people look highly apon those idiots?


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

Immoral Flame said:
			
		

> That's cold.
> 
> Did you send him the fees acrued from his tenure as a mod?



OMGOSH.
Immoral <3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> use of the feet, I like it



Are you referring to my tools for brutality or his tools for typing?


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> can u delete me plz. so i can get on with my life and every1



You have reached the ranks of fame{or shame} in Trolldom.

More ignorant  than a stupid B-tard. 

Can by-pass common sense in a single bound.   

More trollish than all of 4-chan combined.

*You are Super Troll*


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> You know one thing Ive noticed about Vash's quote in 2Shea's sig?
> 
> He makes a referal to a pokemon and not something real. I mean saying "Why continue to flail like a fish in the Sahara?" sounds just as fine but he decided to add a pokemon...



Thats the beauty of the whole quote haha.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Oh no I missed all the mocking...
> 
> Damn me for my human need to sleep =/.




What were you thinking?


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

2Shea said:
			
		

> Thats the beauty of the whole quote haha.


lol...

Its so weird. I dare someone to just have an argument beat the other guy down in the debate and then totally blow it by using that comment. I bet everyone will be like "what is a magikarp?".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF CRAZY H4X IS THIS?!  

*reads last few posts*

Ohhh good one mori & shrooms


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> DELETE ME PLZ!!!



Cling desperately to that shell that you call life! Live in a dispicable and lowly fashion. Your burning out will be of a beautiful manner, well, at least to us spectators. I'm sure you wish deletion like there was no tomorrow.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Are you referring to my tools for brutality or his tools for typing?



your tools of brutality, I had imagined a face was involved in his typing process somewhere along the line


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

oh noes Suz <3
it was amazing.

hay Scuba, your pretty hawt.
lets do things. xD


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Why do people look highly apon those idiots?



What the king do the people follow.  The most popular members are usually (not everyone tough) idiots.



			
				Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Are you referring to my tools for brutality or his tools for typing?



Probably both .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Oh no I missed all the mocking...
> 
> Damn me for my human need to sleep =/.



Now you have learn a valuable lesson. Don't ever sleep if a troll is near.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

-Hmm, perhaps we have taken this joke too far.-

MG87 has claimed multiple times that he will be leaving.  For what possible reason would he stay?  Maybe he is actually fucking with us and is simply allowing us to think we have won.

-Ponders.-

....Nope.  I am giving him too much credit.


----------



## Orochix (Sep 13, 2006)

MG87 said:
			
		

> can u delete me plz. so i can get on with my life and every1


What is exactly happen to you?? I'm sorry to ask it, I just want to know really........


----------



## 2Shea (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, as much as I've loved staying up all night posting in this thread, sadly I must move on to bed lol.

Long live this thread, and the amazingess that it is.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

IT'S ALL PART OF A CONSPIRACY! GRAB YOUR TIN FOIL HATS!


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> -Hmm, perhaps we have taken this joke too far.-
> 
> MG87 has claimed multiple times that he will be leaving.  For what possible reason would he stay?  Maybe he is actually fucking with us and is simply allowing us to think we have won.
> 
> -Ponders.-


Does it really matter?  If he stays the ignore function is at anyone disposal.  

Not to mention that his reputation is high, but not in a good way.  Who would give a damn if he stays or not?



			
				Orochix said:
			
		

> What is exactly happen to you?? I'm sorry to ask it, I just want to know really........



He was pwned.


----------



## Snickers (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I won't have blood on my hands again!



You know you can't hide your true self, when really being forced to be your ''true'' self. It's inevitable.

 using the feet is too gruesome


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

the thread title is so sad now.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

Good enogh for me to leave.   

*tries to leave again


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

m1nj3/HN.

Thanks a lot.  I have an ice cream urge now.

Later Raptor.  Its been fun.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Sep 13, 2006)

Bah, no time to read more...I'll see the rest when I get home from school. Hopefully it isn't like 50 pages by then >_>

But yeah, definately a legendary thread 

Edit:

POSTING IN A LEGENDARY THREAD 

RAWR! =3


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

It's a shame he's leaving. he was doing great (84.71 posts per day) Near to Kisame prime.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

the hero complex said:
			
		

> the thread title is so sad now.



I know but there's some balance with his custom avatar.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF CRAZY H4X IS THIS?!
> 
> *reads last few posts*
> 
> Ohhh good one mori & shrooms



MG87's promotion is entirely Vash's doing. It's his gift to give a nobody a chance at the big leagues.


----------



## Slug (Sep 13, 2006)

yeah, how many posts do you think he made today alone?


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Why can't you big meanies just leave him alone, he didn't ask for this.  WHY?!?!?!


----------



## FrostXian (Sep 13, 2006)

This isn't complete without me in it.
Now it is.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't know, I've seen funnier situations/members (ie: purpleshirtguy and _this guy_). Although, I suppose this is moderately humorous.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

FrostXian said:
			
		

> This isn't complete without me in it.
> Now it is.


Arent we a bit full of ourselves?


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor made the kid cry


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

All of you dumbasses are making fun of him, but as he's mocked, you all are doubly so for thinking to amuse yourselves with some fad based on and broken for the sake of elitism against you selfsame ignorant fucks. 

It's not a game being played to mock him, even if he inspires laughter, it's one being played to shit on your uplifted faces while you give glory to the assholes gaping over your fawning mouths. 

I think he's an ignorant newcomer, which isn't particularaly negative. I think all of you that this post applies to are fucking morons, which is particularly and specifically negative.

In a conversation over msn prior to him being smodded, I suggested that if I had the button, I would have taken a very similar action for the sake of kicking you pathetic asslickers in the balls for due irony. All the while you'd praise me for it, willfully oblivious to the fact that I openly mocked you. Lo and behold =/


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

Mg87 made 118 post in that thread <3333


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

I like that he had all that power and the only thing he had to show for it is a baby wearing a burger king crown as his avatar.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> All of you dumbasses are making fun of him, but as he's mocked, you all are doubly so for thinking to amuse yourselves with some fad based on and broken for the sake of elitism against you selfsame ignorant fucks.
> 
> It's not a game being played to mock him, even if he inspires laughter, it's one being played to shit on your uplifted faces while you give glory to the assholes gaping over your fawning mouths.
> 
> ...



That's long and I'm sleepy.  The two don't mix well.


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> That's long and I'm sleepy.  The two do mix well.



I was going to tell you something that does mix well.
but nevermind. xD
I agree though.
why is it 6:06am? I stayed up for all this bs. xD


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> All of you dumbasses are making fun of him, but as he's mocked, you all are doubly so for thinking to amuse yourselves with some fad based on and broken for the sake of elitism against you selfsame ignorant fucks.
> 
> It's not a game being played to mock him, even if he inspires laughter, it's one being played to shit on your uplifted faces while you give glory to the assholes gaping over your fawning mouths.
> 
> ...



I don't like you.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Kazer said:
			
		

> I don't like you.





Lol                              .


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> That's long and I'm sleepy.  The two don't mix well.



I think the summation is that everyone here except for MG87 is mean. 

A quick note that MG87 has spammed up the Forums repeatedly and just ignored warnings.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> All of you dumbasses are making fun of him, but as he's mocked, you all are doubly so for thinking to amuse yourselves with some fad based on and broken for the sake of elitism against you selfsame ignorant fucks.
> 
> It's not a game being played to mock him, even if he inspires laughter, it's one being played to shit on your uplifted faces while you give glory to the assholes gaping over your fawning mouths.
> 
> ...



Im not much of a dumbass. Just more of a jerk off asshat who decided to get a few giggles in on the expense of this sorry fellow.

I was kinda hoping to see him ban like half the people here orginally but he failed to do so. So Im going to bust on him for his failure to redeem himself and get back at the orginal attackers.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

Robotkiller said:
			
		

> Raptor made the kid cry


not my fault.



			
				Judge∙I┼☼  said:
			
		

> All of you dumbasses are making fun of him, but as he's mocked, you all are doubly so for thinking to amuse yourselves with some fad based on and broken for the sake of elitism against you selfsame ignorant fucks.
> 
> It's not a game being played to mock him, even if he inspires laughter, it's one being played to shit on your uplifted faces while you give glory to the assholes gaping over your fawning mouths.
> 
> ...


Well it wasn't a game about mocking, but as far as I can see, and at least in my case, and many others, be it for fun or whatever, what I said was true.   

And I doubt coming to bitch about it when it's all over help something, why not come earlier?  Why not appearing when it was in the beggining, half or middle of it?  If it was because you were sleeping and you don't have anything to say beside that sad joke, it was better to keep the mouth shut, since it doesn't change anything.   

Not only that, it shows you as a person with a burning desire to obtain attention via 3 cuss words each five words.  or the "love lucifer" wich is even worse and shows a pathetic mind wich only tries to get noticed. 

Well I don't have anything else to say here.  sayonara people.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

That's not the summation at all, shrooms. I'm exceedingly pleased that you'd be my volunteer pr agent though.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I think the summation is that everyone here except for MG87 is mean.
> 
> A quick note that MG87 has spammed up the Forums repeatedly and just ignored warnings.


I hate to break it to yeah just because his semi retarded and uncontrollable doesnt exactly justify totally raping this guy's dignity.

Oh please people. If your going to be jackasses you gotta at least hold up to it even when someone like Judge tells you are one.

Accept it! I do, and I dont care!


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

go to bed raptor! xD haha.

and good summary Shroom, thank you for helping out the very tired. <3


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> not my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I bolded my favorite part.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> All of you dumbasses are making fun of him, but as he's mocked, you all are doubly so for thinking to amuse yourselves with some fad based on and broken for the sake of elitism against you selfsame ignorant fucks.
> 
> It's not a game being played to mock him, even if he inspires laughter, it's one being played to shit on your uplifted faces while you give glory to the assholes gaping over your fawning mouths.
> 
> ...



It is all too true, and I definitely do agree there is a fine line between a cheap laugh or two and over-indulgence. Obviously that line has been trampled upon in this case. I allowed a few laughs to escape, but nothing more. The rampant mocking of this member perhaps wasn't exactly what he deserved, but instances like (perhaps not exact, but similar) this have occured (and where actually more numerous) in the past. 

Sad it may be, but the overall feeling that you have extracted from this thread and general area are undoubtedly correct. It's a place where stupidity and trolling reign, a shallow deprevity of common sense and logical reasoning. 

With that, I take leave. People, just let the joke die off already.


----------



## Squire of Fate (Sep 13, 2006)

The song Lost Heaven by L`arc~en~Ciel goes so well with this thread.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Ironically, this will happen again sometime in the future and a lot of you will take part in it as well.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> It is all too true, and I definitely do agree there is a fine line between a cheap laugh or two and over-indulgence. Obviously that line has been trampled upon in this case. I allowed a few laughs to escape, but nothing more. The rampant mocking of this member perhaps wasn't exactly what he deserved, but instances like (perhaps not exact, but similar) this have occured (and where actually more numerous) in the past.
> 
> Sad it may be, but the overall feeling that you have extracted from this thread and general area are undoubtedly correct. It's a place where stupidity and trolling reign, a shallow deprevity of common sense and logical reasoning.
> 
> With that, I take leave. People, just let the joke die off already.




Actually this board is pretty tame.  Other forums I post on would have been so much worse.  This kid posted his picture and they made an entire thread about photoshopping him.    Post there it's hell. lol


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

> Well it wasn't a game about mocking, but as far as I can see, and at least in my case, and many others, be it for fun or whatever, what I said was true.


As is what I said. I don't see how that holds relevance. If you weren't mocking, then it didn't address you, and if you were, then you lie. Simple, either answer to guilt or shut the fuck up.



> And I doubt coming to bitch about it when it's all over help something, why not come earlier? Why not appearing when it was in the beggining, half or middle of it? If it was because you were sleeping and you don't have anything to say beside that sad joke, it was better to keep the mouth shut, since it doesn't change anything. Besides your burning desire to obtain attention via 3 cuss words each five words.


Heh, I was here earlier than you were, ya' prick.

I cuss for stylistic preference, honey. There are plenty of other ways to get attention. I've proven as much in the past, and never denied that we all do the same. Also, I believe your ability to count is in dire _fucking_ question.

[edit]

I see that you edited this in after I had already begun to reply:



> or the "love lucifer" wich is even worse and shows a pathetic mind wich only tries to get noticed.



Fuck _you_, sir. Don't dare impugn _Lucifer_, easily one of the top ten most brilliant works of the graphic novel format to date, based solely on your ignorance and a presumption of my purpose.

In fact, please click the link and stop by the fc and allow me to share the links with you so that you can read it and come to love it as many others have, through the same words in my signature that you slander now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

I have figured out that Raptor will never go to bed.  Raptor likes making us type good night and totally disregards the welfare of our poor fingers.

My response to the Judge's post is pretty simple.  I didn't instigate this situation nor am I responsible for the constant spam that user has filled into every board on this forum since his arrival.  (I just got out of a suggestion thread where he suggested that Ghost in The Shell should have an individual section.)  I am a guy at work trying to make it through a boring day.  No more, no less.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge stop judging people.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> As is what I said. I don't see how that holds relevance. If you weren't mocking, then it didn't address you, and if you were, then you lie. Simple, either answer to guilt or shut the fuck up.
> 
> I cuss for stylistic preference, honey. There are plenty of other ways to get attention. I've proven as much in the past, and never denied that we all do the same. Also, I believe your ability to count is in dire _fucking_ question.



Well perhaps because I never met you, and glad I never did.  I won't "shut the fuck up"  simply because I can't stand people who can't talk like normal people and instead try to show themselves as "cool, gothic or whatever" and in my eyes, fail miserably at it.    It just shows the desire of attention, even if it's on a subconcious level, trying to show the world a face that it's not their own.    

About my ability to count I don't see what that has anything to do here.  Or what do you expect me to search for your posts everywere?? na thanks.

Anyway good luck in the future judwhatever.   



			
				tobiume  said:
			
		

> I have figured out that Raptor will never go to bed. Raptor likes making us type good night and totally disregards the welfare of our poor fingers.



You people always make me stay longer


----------



## less (Sep 13, 2006)

Welcome to the mod team, MG87


----------



## ScubaSteve (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge and Raptor.  I like you both, but stfu.  lol


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Welcome to the mod team, MG87



so late, but so worth it.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2006)

ScubaSteve said:
			
		

> Judge and Raptor.  I like you both, but stfu.  lol



I'm finished already


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Welcome to the mod team, MG87



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Mojim (Sep 13, 2006)

Um..so what happened to MG87? Any update?


----------



## Orochix (Sep 13, 2006)

Hey MG87 are you there???? still alive????


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

Goddammit.

I thought it was pretty clear that I wasn't impugning your right to laugh at a person, merely questioning your understanding of the total circumstances, as the case is that you are all the ones being mocked here, more than mg. 

I'm not holding up his person, or his honor, nor calling him good or friend. I'm simply pointing out that the actions here tonight were made in shaded jest towards you fad trip following fucks who would poke some ignorant noob, provoked to air his lack of understanding in public by a couple of sad twits, who, like the majority of this vulturistic crowd, thought they understood the "system" and would hang him out to dry for their amusement when the entire point of the fucking system they'd use to mock him is based on elitism against their persons, and the breaking of it a shit on their existance here. It galls me that people would so freely wallow in their own excrement, is all.



> Well perhaps because I never met you, and glad I never did. I won't "shut the fuck up" simply because I can't stand people who can't talk like normal people and instead try to show themselves as "cool, gothic or whatever" and in my eyes, fail miserably at it. It just shows the desire of attention, even if it's on a subconcious level, trying to show the world a face that it's not their own.


Saying people are getting their faces shat on is gothic? xD

"Talk like normal people", eh? Is that what this is supposed to be: "_Well perhaps because I never met you, and glad I never did_." I'm afraid I'll have to pass, good sir.

I've never denied that we're all attention whores, so that line of thought has no viability, I'm afraid. Or _fucking_ afraid, rather.

A Face that's not my own? How do you know I'm not a goth? My cussing seems to denote so, or so you say, and you've admittedly never met me before. On what grounds do you accuse me of misrepresentation? It's the fucking interweb, and these words and their composition is mine to manipulate freely behind a mask of relative digital anonymity. Get off the horse.



> About my ability to count I don't see what that has anything to do here. Or what do you expect me to search for your posts everywere?? na thanks.


It was a jibe directed at your estimation of a 60% cuss ratio in my post, is all. Three per five, I believe you said.



> Anyway good luck in the future judwhatever.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 13, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Welcome to the mod team, MG87


Lol...*makes thread*


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

Last I check i didnt come here just because everyone else is here.

I can say I dont see him as a noob at least. He is kind of stupid though. I mean taking it all seriously and thinking he didnt get the mod powers simply cause Vash wanted to fuck with everyone.

Here Ill try to help you out.

Attention elitist pieces of shits!
Your not cool! Your not smart! Your not leet! Just cause your post count is over a thousand and you got 20k rep doesnt mean your hot shit! Now wallow in reality and face the fact that your nothing but a loser sitting at a computer poking fun at someone just like you because you live a boring and shitty ass life you just want to escape from!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

I think most people understand what you're saying Judge, but just as many can't get along with the word-a-day-calendar-dialect. Initially the switch was obviously to mock the people who thought they'd got MG87 in trouble, but through his own means MG87 has brought that around.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I think most people understand what you're saying Judge, but just as many can't get along with the word-a-day-calendar-dialect. Initially the switch was obviously to mock the people who thought they'd got MG87 in trouble, but through his own means MG87 has brought that around.



Those are all fair assessments, and word-a-day-calender-dialect is the best thing I've heard all day.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Well I hope everyone had fun and maybe learned something. I know I did.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2006)

Judge your original post was confrontational and it gave off the tone that you were lecturing the entire room.  I will admit that a lot of us are guilty of what you accused us of.  I have already admitted my own incentive for making fun of him was to amuse myself through a boring day at work.  Not everyone though.  The person you are debating with, Raptor entered the thread on like page 33 or something.  Raptor didn't beat around the bush at all.  Raptor wasn?t trying to draw the prank out like the rest of us.  Raptor saw how MG87 was acting and subsequently told him he was doing a poor job as a moderator and that it would be hard for him to get respect considering his behavior in the thread.  MG87 must have made somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-100 spam posts in this thread.  MG87 quadruple posted several times.  Raptors words were the words that I would expect from someone that was not trying to amuse themselves by watching another user squirm through a difficult situation.


----------



## Razgriez (Sep 13, 2006)

tobiume said:
			
		

> Judge your original post was confrontational and it gave off the tone that you were lecturing the entire room.  I will admit that a lot of us are guilty of what you accused us of.  I have already admitted my own incentive for making fun of him was to amuse myself through a boring day at work.  Not everyone though.  The person you are debating with, Raptor entered the thread on like page 33 or something.  Raptor didn't beat around the bush at all.  Raptor wasn’t trying to draw the prank out like the rest of us.  Raptor saw how MG87 was acting and subsequently told him he was doing a poor job as a moderator and that it would be hard for him to get respect considering his behavior in the thread.  MG87 must have made somewhere in the neighborhood of 50-100 spam posts in this thread.  MG87 quadruple posted several times.  Raptors words were the words that I would expect from someone that was not trying to amuse themselves by watching another user squirm through a difficult situation.


Well MG wasnt totally innocent now. What raptor said was somewhat true. You cant just come into a random community and expect to become one of its overseers right then and there.

Hell, a lot of you guys I dont really sociallize much with. Hell its not often I even venture out of the cafe.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

Alright I think we're finished up here.

Closing this.


----------



## Coaxmetal (Sep 13, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Well MG wasnt totally innocent now. What raptor said was somewhat true. You cant just come into a random community and expect to become one of its overseers right then and there.


I think that Shrooms said it best. 



> I think most people understand what you're saying Judge, but just as many can't get along with the word-a-day-calendar-dialect. Initially the switch was obviously to mock the people who thought they'd got MG87 in trouble, but through his own means MG87 has brought that around.


This is how I see the matter.


----------



## Splintered (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't believe... I missed the chaos.  D:


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2006)

You and me both


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 13, 2006)

Flaccid


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

One final bit of content... the PM conversations between me and MG.  Beware, they're long.

Also notice how I never actually tell him he is a mod, or that any password will work, until the very end of the conversation.  No outright lies, just a lot of tricky answers.

*Spoiler*: _Series 1 (PM title: "u")_ 





			
				Vash said:
			
		

> MG87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Sep 13, 2006)

And the finisher.

*Spoiler*: _Series 2 (PM title: "ok look")_ 






			
				Vash said:
			
		

> MG87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vash said:
			
		

> MG87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Vash said:
			
		

> MG87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				MG87 said:
			
		

> Vash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moac (Sep 13, 2006)

I wish u where an mod  MG87 .. PLZ make him a  mod..


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2006)

Is this open again?????????


----------



## Astronaut (Sep 13, 2006)

why is this unlocked? xDDD


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 13, 2006)

It won't be open for long. Trashing this now.

*Moved it to archives*

I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THIS T__________________T //KK


----------

